# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  WuKillaBee's Bulk!!!

## wukillabee

Tentative Outline:

weeks 1-12 Test Prop 150mg eod
weeks 1-4 Anadrol 75mg ed
weeks 9-12 Winny tabs 50-100mg ed

Still waiting on my proviron but when that comes in i plan on using it at 25mg ed from day i get it (which should be anyday) till pct. No pre-cycle pics, sorry but i can post my pics from last cycle on here since i pretty much look exactly the same if really needed.

Current Stats:
5'11", 200-203lbs, 13-14%bf, 2nd cycle, been training for about 8yrs now.

My goals for this cycle is to bulk and hopefully get at least 20lbs by end of pct. I have plenty of test to run it probably 15 weeks at this dose but if things keep goin good past 10 weeks then ill probably just bang it out to 14 weeks. Anadrol as well i have plenty and debating on running it for 4 weeks or 6 weeks at this dose, depends on how i react to it. My winny tabs are 50mg each and have plenty to run em for 4 weeks at 100mg ed if i wanted to. Ive heard my tabs are a little overdosed though so im gonna try 50mg first and go from there. Winny will be the last 4 weeks of cycle leading to pct.

This is my first time with test prop, winny, and anadrol so should be pretty interesting. My last cycle sucked since gear was kinda outa wack i think at was just test enth. I respond pretty well to test or at least did the first cycle. Done a handful of ph cycles in the past so the orals shouldn't be a biggie for me.

Yes of course i have all my pct meds already and then some (really enough for 3 full pcts!) but won't post my pct just yet. If i run this cycle 14+ weeks then my pct will be different then if i just did it at 12 weeks. We'll see when the time comes and gets closer.

----------


## wukillabee

Well since i wanted to start this cycle on monday and got my gear yesterday (wednesday for me) i decided to just shot up and continue shooting 150mg ed until monday. I guess this is kinda like a frontload, call it what you want. Last night my gurl shot my right glute 1.5ml (150mg) of the prop. I drew it up fine with a 23g so thought shooting with a 25g would be easy too, wrong! My gurl had to press hella hard to get the prop through the 25g so for now on just gonna use 23g to shoot for now on like i always have. 
To my surprise there was no freakin pain, zero! I thought maybe a little pain later on or for sure next day but nadda. If anything it feels like a slight pinch if that but really nothing and its almost 24hrs since my shot! Really really surprised since im 99.9% sure my gear is legit. Don't know what this prop acid burn people always talk about or pain comes from? If its this smooth then hell, 14 weeks easy eod!

----------


## wukillabee

Today did chest/bis. Took 50mg tab of anadrol 45min before workout and plan on taking 25mg more 6-8hrs later to keep it all stable and all that. Workout went fine, didn't notice anything above average buts its day one. In a huge hurry today so no log. My tentative workout plan will be like this for at least the first 6 weeks then probably will change it up:
Day 1: Chest/Bis/Abs/Cardio
Day 2: Delts/Tris/Cardio
Day 3: Legs/Abs/Cardio
Day 4: Back/Arms if needed/Cardio
Days 5-7 Off or maybe a little cardio, idk.
Due to my new school schedule starting on monday i really wont know which days of the week ill be able to go to the gym but for sure at least 4 hard days like this i will be able to.

----------


## Reed

BOOOOOO nobody is following shit ahhhhhahahahaha. Cycle looks like shit, your too tiny to workout let alone cycle, your routine is fukked, and what about that diet???  :Chairshot:

----------


## Reed

Ok sorry had a tren moment. Phew back to normal. Haha. You know I like fukkin with ya. But for real cycle looks solid. And as long as you get some good prop it should be no problem. I had two different props last cycle, one was probably THE worst made and the other was smooth as can be, never ever any pain issues. And now my omnas are smooth too as with the tren so I happy as can be.

Keep up the good work partner, you know I'll be lurking.

----------


## wukillabee

> BOOOOOO nobody is following shit ahhhhhahahahaha. Cycle looks like shit, your too tiny to workout let alone cycle, your routine is fukked, and what about that diet???


Yeah, yeah. Thats the only reason why i keep u around is for your lame jokes that only you laugh at! Punk!

----------


## wukillabee

> Ok sorry had a tren moment. Phew back to normal. Haha. You know I like fukkin with ya. But for real cycle looks solid. And as long as you get some good prop it should be no problem. I had two different props last cycle, one was probably THE worst made and the other was smooth as can be, never ever any pain issues. And now my omnas are smooth too as with the tren so I happy as can be.
> 
> Keep up the good work partner, you know I'll be lurking.


Na, i know this stuff is legit just so dang surprised on how painless it is. I mean the enth gave me a sting for a few days and this being prop, man its good! Hopefully we will both gain big this time around bro!

----------


## BIG PAPI 08

good luck bro ill be keeping an eye on this.

----------


## Reed

> Yeah, yeah. Thats the only reason why i keep u around is for your lame jokes that only you laugh at! Punk!


I gotta have a good time you know this. If your not having fun bodybuilding then I'm sorry. I love the hard work, dieting, waking up in the middle of the night for some food, cardio all of it... I have done a couple dieting phases yeah it may suck sometimes doing it but when I lay down to go to bed at night I think back and I gotta remember the goals I have for my self and how good it will feel once I get there. When I stop having fun is more than likely when I start becoming stagnant in my physique. 



> Na, i know this stuff is legit just so dang surprised on how painless it is. I mean the enth gave me a sting for a few days and this being prop, man its good! Hopefully we will both gain big this time around bro!


Don't get too big save that for me  :Wink:

----------


## wukillabee

Today felt kinda shitty. Been battling this head cold/sore throat for like 4 days now and still not really getting any better. Been taking all kinds of crap for it but still no deal yet. Shot my right pec lastnite 150mg and today woke up and it felt pretty sore. Worked out shoulders today so lifting anything over my head was a pain in the ass cus of the pec shot but worked through it fine. Nothing's changed in the gym yet, still only day 2 so no expectations for anything to happen anyways.
When does test prop kick in for you guys? Im sure it will be at least 10 days for it to kick in but just curious. Also anadrol ? I would think 7 days since its an oral but what do i know, haha?
Workout was fine at the start but head cold started getting worse when i finished up shoulders so quick day at the gym today unfortunately. Stayin home now tryin to get well to hit the gym hard again tomorrow morning.
Shot my right delt today 150mg no prob and zero pain, lets see how it feels tomorrow!

----------


## DSM4Life



----------


## wukillabee

Today did back/tris. Workout was fine, again nothing above ordinary for me so not gonna log crap done til something really kicks in. Did feel pretty swole after working out, maybe some water retention is kickin in from the oxys already? 
Just shot my right tri today after the gym 150mg. Went fine and again no pain. Delt pain today is almost not even there. Seems my pec was the most painful site so far but still nothing really to complain about. Since this stuff seems pretty painless i might try and shoot quads again later in the cycle. Ill do it when i have a few days off from work and school so im not walking around like frankenstein everywhere, haha! Legs tomorrow!

----------


## stpete

Good luck bro. I'll be checking you out. How much cardio are you doing?

----------


## wukillabee

> Good luck bro. I'll be checking you out. How much cardio are you doing?


Haha, very little. Im doin abs 3 times a week and cardio usually after every workout and thats 4 times a week. I do anywhere from 15-25min of cardio with my hr in the prime fat burning zone for me. Gonna probably keep it this way for at least the first half my my cycle. Closer to the end say last 4 weeks ill kick up the cardio to lose some extra fat towards the end and help harden up with the winny. Gonna throw in clen in the pct as well 2 on 2 off to help keep my gains and stay hard. Will probably use the clen 6 weeks total.
Losing fat for me isnt a super hard task really, gaining is whats hard for me! Remember i came up from 130lbs before touching aas. Sure i did a few ph cycles after hitting round 185lbs natty but that aint ish compared to aas! Got a pretty good metabolism imo so i aint stressin it too much.

----------


## wukillabee

I consider these 4 days leading up to monday as a frontload since im considering monday day 1 of my cycle. 
Schedule change so no gym today. I did shoot my left glute 150mg no pain again. Plan for next few weeks of cycle should go like this:
Monday- Legs/Abs/Cardio- shoot 150mg
Tuesday- Off
Wednesday- Chest/Bis/Abs/Cardio- shoot 150mg
Thursday- Delts/Calfs/Cardio
Friday- Back/Tris/Abs/Cardio- shoot 150mg
Saturday- Off
Sunday- Off- shoot 150mg
Ive started working out like this for the past couple of weeks and like the pumps i get and the routine. I try to lift heavy on working sets staying in the 6-8 rep range. I use different intensity techniques every workout but basically do it this way for now.
Towards the last half of my cycle im going to change up the routine completely focusing more on concentration and heavy weights. If the winny really kills my joints then my routine will change to probably more definition style of training. For pct i try to keep my strength levels up while using tons of intensity to keep as much gains as possible while my body trys to balance out. Overall this whole process should look like this:
6 weeks= strength/size
6 weeks= size/concentration or concentration/definition
4 weeks pct= high intensity to keep gains
Using clen during pct and probably 2-4 weeks after as well to help keep gains and lose some fat/harden up towards the end.
Things never go as planned but this is what im trying for.
Any input or advice would be greatly appreciated as well. Thanks!

----------


## stpete

Alright. But your tri's might be a little burnt bro. I know mine would be after that schedule. But that's just me, and i'm an old ****; so what do i know. You've made great gains so far and that's awesome. I guess the cardio all depends on your diet as well. I'm no expert on that, and i like getting fat and eating everything on the menu. I save the serious cardio for later on.

----------


## wukillabee

Feeling pretty solid today even though its an off day. Every muscle group i worked out these last few days feels swole already! Not sure if thats the oxy or prop water retention kickin in already. People say oxys kill their appetite but im always hungry now, even more than before this cycle! I sear i could eat every 2hrs good size meals, gonna take advantage of this. 
No bad sides to report at all, no real increase in sex drive or anything yet really. Only feeling a little more swole than normal, no bloat either.
Im gonna shoot the muscle group im working out befre my workout for now on. Ive been shooting that muscle group after the workout and seems to hurt more this way. Like yesterday delt i shot was pretty sore, today my tri i shot is pretty sore. Seems only spot thats not gettin sore from this prop is my glutes, haha! Not a big pain but some slight pain/soreness, zero swelling or redness which is great. Shows its quality gear and made good imo! Tomorrow ill shoot my quad before workin out legs, see how that goes the next day.

----------


## wukillabee

> Alright. But your tri's might be a little burnt bro. I know mine would be after that schedule. But that's just me, and i'm an old ****; so what do i know. You've made great gains so far and that's awesome. I guess the cardio all depends on your diet as well. I'm no expert on that, and i like getting fat and eating everything on the menu. I save the serious cardio for later on.


Oh yeah both my tris r sore from my workout yesterday for sure, just the tri i shot is much more sore than the other. Again nothing to cry about, just making note of it thats all. Just glad this gear gives zero redness or swelling like the damn gear on my first cycle did. This stuff seems pretty smooth and almost painless none the less, very pleased with it so far. Should know by next week just how strong this prop really is, cant wait! Still waitin for these oxys to kick too since im taking 75mg ed, should be soon. Oxy are legit pharm grade.

----------


## stpete

Wherever the pain might be, work through it. A lot of this shit is mind over body anyways, so **** the pain. Keep working bro and it'll pay off for you sooner rather than later. Plus, doesn't the pain from all of it feel so good somtimes? I think so.
I'll be checking your progress B.

----------


## wukillabee

> Wherever the pain might be, work through it. A lot of this shit is mind over body anyways, so **** the pain. Keep working bro and it'll pay off for you sooner rather than later. Plus, doesn't the pain from all of it feel so good somtimes? I think so.
> I'll be checking your progress B.


Oh yeah, i work through the pain for sure! My arms feel pretty swole right now, well worth it all imo! Thanks bro. Hopin to get outa class early tomorrow to go straight to the gym and hit legs before work.

----------


## wukillabee

Today was shit for me, got like 4hrs sleep, straight to school, then straight to the gym, and got a long day ahead of me at work all night. Anyways i pulled through with what i could doin legs today.

10min warmup on bike then stretchs
Leg Extensions:
2 warm up sets
190 x 10 reps
210 x 8 reps (felt pretty strong here controlling the movements)
Barbell Lunges
warm up
135 x 12 reps
185 x 10 reps
Leg Press 
warm up
450 x 10 reps
500 x 8 reps
500 x 8 reps
Leg Curls
warm up
100 x 10 reps
110 x 10 reps
110 x 8 reps drop set to 80 x 4 reps to 60 x 6 reps
Donkey Calf Raises
2 warm up sets
180 x 10 reps
190 x 10 reps
190 x 10 reps
10 min of treadmill to cool down my legs and stretch

Haven't done barbell lunges in probably at least a year so kinda weak there and gonna do it a lot more during this cycle to get it up. Leg extensions i held every rep at least 2 seconds at the top even with the last set, felt pretty damn solid! Same with calf raises too.

Felt shitty from no sleep and getting used to this schedule im gonna have now for the next 3 months. I did notice i sweat a lot faster and eaiser than before while working out and had some more energy and strength gains today. By no means did i do anything extraordinary today but under these circumstances i wouldn't have lifted like this at all so something must be kickin in already!

Injection kinda sucked today. Was in a hurry to get to class so just decided to shoot my left upper outer quad today before i left the house since i go straight to the gym after class. I stabbed and half way in my quad just made a huge twitch! Must have hit a nerve, just my luck cus i was running way late, haha! Switched out to new pin then stabbed an inch below the first one and all was good. Still no pain but we'll see how im walkin tomorrow. I think working out the muscle group AFTER i stab will help out and make a difference so we'll see.

Still no proviron yet, still waitin. Should be anyday now and since its laggin im just gonna run 50mg ed till end of pct instead of 25mg, ill get more later on if i dont have enough. Won't know til i see when im finally gonna get this stuff.

Can't wait, gonna sleep like a baby tonight!

----------


## wukillabee

Weighed in at 203lbs today. Seems normal since i fluctuate between 200-203. Lets see where it goes from here!

----------


## wukillabee

Weighed myself before bed at 206.8-207. Digital scale ended on 206.8. My weight seems to be up 3.5-4lbs since i started im sure with water weight.

----------


## wukillabee

Today i shot my left pec 150mg. Felt a little pinch like i nicked something halfway in but didn't draw any blood when aspirating so shot up. After pulling the pin out plenty of blood came out as well. No biggie, must have just nicked something.
Todays workout was the same as last weeks since im still not very impressed with these pharm grade oxy's or the test prop and wanted to see how my strength was compared to last weeks exact workout.

Incline Dumbell Flys Super Setted with Flat
warm up
incline 50x10 reps, flat 50x10 reps
incline 65x8 reps, flat 65x6 reps (nothing new or impressive here)

Incline Hammer Strength Press
warm up
180 x 12 reps
230 x 8 reps
230 x 6 reps (felt a little stronger here, maybe 15lbs stronger)

Decline Hammer Strength Press
warm up
270 x 12 reps
320 x 8 reps
320 x 6 reps (same as incline, maybe 15lbs stronger here, felt good though)

21's on cables for flys with 60lbs

Cable Flys
70 x 10 reps
75 x 8 reps
75 x 8 reps

Preacher One Arm Machine Curl
warm up
50 x 8 reps each arm
50 x 8 reps each arm

Standing Dumbell Hammer Curls
warm up
50 x 10 reps
60 x 8 reps
60 x 8 reps 

Standing Overhead Cable Arm Curls (works the peak real good)
warm up
50 x 10 reps each arm
50 x 8 reps each arm

Done. Overall maybe im expecting too much too soon from my oxy's and prop cus im really not all and all impressed with it. I would think with my little frontload last week on prop, 7 days now of anadrol 75mg ed that id be lifting more and feeling it more. Prop is legit ugl and anadrol is Iran Hormone legit pharm grade. Especially at the doses im doing and for only a second cycle and first time with both i was just expecting more by now i guess. Maybe someone can chime in here.

Tomorrow will be delts/traps/calf/abs/cardio, kinda lot but its my first day off this week so i got the time. Getting use to my school schedule still mon-thur and its barely working with the gym time.

----------


## stpete

You're getting stronger man. It doesn't come overnight even with juice my man.
As far as your last paragraph, maybe take the day off completey? Or maybe just some heavy traps and calves? Then go home and eat and relax. You have to recover remember?
Keep it up man.

----------


## wukillabee

> You're getting stronger man. It doesn't come overnight even with juice my man.
> As far as your last paragraph, maybe take the day off completey? Or maybe just some heavy traps and calves? Then go home and eat and relax. You have to recover remember?
> Keep it up man.


Im well rested. My schedule seems to go like this now:
mon- legs
tues- off
wed- chest/bis
thur- delts/cardio/abs
fri- back/tris/calfs/cardio
sat-off
sun-off
I have 3 days off a week and two days in a row before i hit legs then a day off after leg day. With class and work on mon and wed ive found barely enough time to train, no time for cardio or abs really. Since this cycle is mainly a bulk anyways im not too worried about it. Trust me, im eating bro! Pasta is my best friend after the gym, haha! This is my first real week of school added to the schedule but seems my cycle will go like this for at least the first 6-8 weeks, then ill switch it all up!

----------


## stpete

Ok!! That sounds like a good schedule.
I also like how you mixed your leg workouts far away from your back workouts. But you still have your tri's working overtime my friend. Just my opinion man. If it works for you then who am i to say anything? No one, that's who.
Love pasta. Just watch the portions. That's what it's all about. Portion control. This is where i have major problems. hahaha....
Isn't it time you went to the gym? Or did you forget to post up today's workout? hahaha.....

----------


## wukillabee

> Ok!! That sounds like a good schedule.
> I also like how you mixed your leg workouts far away from your back workouts. But you still have your tri's working overtime my friend. Just my opinion man. If it works for you then who am i to say anything? No one, that's who.
> Love pasta. Just watch the portions. That's what it's all about. Portion control. This is where i have major problems. hahaha....
> Isn't it time you went to the gym? Or did you forget to post up today's workout? hahaha.....


Damn ur gettin old bro, check post #24. I see what ur saying with chest, then delts, then back/tris. Delts though my tris r only bein used for presses so no biggie next day. Idk, maybe they just heal fast? If it doesnt work out then ill switch it around accordingly but doing it like this last week i had no probs. Guess well see tomorrow? I usually go to the gym around 1130am after school and before work, i work nites. Thur, fri, and sat, im off work and only have school thur so i have more gym time those days.

----------


## stpete

I guess you're right. Damn it man. 
I'm just busting your balls a little my man. You know what's best for yourself. I was just throwing in some worthless 2 cents i guess.
I'm coming out to the west coast to straighten your ass up!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA......

----------


## wukillabee

Shot 100mg into my left delt no prob. Got some pharm grade test prop amps so thought id try em out and see how they are for a bit. They are smooooth! Gonna shot another amp tomorrow and another saturday giving me 600mg this week and no shot on sunday. Then back to my ugl prop 150mg eod starting monday. Anyways, im looking a tad bit more swole everywhere in a good way like chest, back, arms, legs, etc. My stomach as stayed the same so zero bloat to complain about so far. Workout today went fine, was in kind of a hurry today and still am but got everything done.

Military Smith Machine Press (Lifted a little more and better today)
warm up
225 x 8
245 x 6
225 x 8 then hammer strength press 180 x 6 drop set to 90 x 6 super slow, then 45lb plate front raises for 10 reps. Did all these with zero rest, nice burn

Behind the Back Barbell Shrugs (Lifted a little more/better today)
2 warm up sets
315 x 8
335 x 6
335 x 6 drop set to 315 x 4

Upright EZ-Curl Bar Row (I like this better than straight bar, less stress on wrists, more on traps/delts!)
warm up
105 x 8
125 x 8
125 x 6 drop set to 95 x 8 super slow and holding at top 5 seconds

Standing Dumbell Laterial Raises
warm up
40 x 10
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 6

Bent Over Dumbell Laterial Raises
warm up
40 x 10
50 x 8
50 x 8

8 sets of abs then just 15 minutes of treadmill since i was in a hurry today. Overall had a good workout and felt again, a tad stronger than last week but still nothing to jump up and down about. Still noticing zero sides from the orals and injectables so hopefully it just doesn't effect me or hasn't kicked in yet.

----------


## Reed

Very nice!! Keep your log updated like this. I want to see the progress on paper.

----------


## wukillabee

> Very nice!! Keep your log updated like this. I want to see the progress on paper.


Yes Sir! Im doing it like this now to also see my progress and look back on it in the future. From day 1 of cycle til the end, lets see what happens!

----------


## stpete

Good work my man. Log's nice and easy to read too. Keep it up man.

----------


## wukillabee

> Good work my man. Log's nice and easy to read too. Keep it up man.


I try to keep it simple and everyone on track without having to jump from post to post to catch up. Wish Reed would take the advice, i dont even know what he's on right now! Haha, j/k bro!

----------


## wukillabee

Shot my right glute 100mg (pharm grade) no prob. Man, with this pharm grade im getting zero and i mean zero pain next day. I can't even tell i shot myself yesterday with it cus theres nothing! Gonna stick to this stuff for now on i think. Anyways, felt swole at the gym today for sure, real thick. Just not gettin much in terms of strength yet and for some reason wasn't feeling it today on back. Went like this:

Pullover Machine (Our gym has a gay cable one, can't put on plates):
warm up
100 x 10
140 x 8
150 x 6
150 x 6

Lat Pulldown Machine Wide Grip: (Felt Good Here)
warm up
195 x 10
195 x 8
205 x 6
205 x 6 drop set to 165 x 4 to 130 x 4 holding every drop set on the static

Bent Over Barbell Row Underhand Narrow Grip:
185 x 6
185 x 5 (Wasn't feeling this for some reason today so moved on)

Hammer Strength Pull Down Underhand Grip:
180 x 10
270 x 4 (Felt sore already here and kinda weak on this one)
270 x 3 (Here too)

T-Bar Row Old School Way:
225 x 6
225 x 6 (Wasn't feeling this one either, i could do this off cycle!)

Straight Arm Lat Pulldown:
warm up
75 x 8
75 x 8
75 x 8 drop set to 60 x 4

Seated French Curl Machine:
70 x 10
80 x 8
90 x 6
90 x 6 (Felt ok here, nothing special)

Straight Bar Cable Pushdowns (super slow negatives and holding static)
80 x 10
90 x 8
100 x 6
100 x 6

Cable Rope:
85 x 10
95 x 8
95 x 8

Started my workout feeling good and after the first two exercises my back felt hella wide and swole. Then started doing some pulling excercises like rows and such and felt kinda weak on these. Maybe the first two exercises really killed me? Not sure but wasn't feeling it too much after this point especially bein on cycle, you kidding me? My tricep exercises went fine though. I tried Reed's way of the bench under hand grip but felt really weird, couldn't get the hang of it so did the french curls instead to hit the long head and they work good. 

I've noticed i have swollen up a little bit all over as i said before and you can see it in the gym and after i workout for sure so water retention either from the oxy or prop is kickin in good. Still no stomach bloat so im happy about that. Wish these damn provirons would get here soon so i can jump on 50mg ed to help with any bloat and help make everything else work better. Hopefully by early next week ill have em or gonna have some problems! Sex drive is slightly up too i guess, still no big changes yet.

Off Tomorrow and sunday from gym. Was gonna do a little cardio these days but its been raining pretty hard here so we'll see. Probably just relax and get some homework done though and EAT!

----------


## ghettoboyd

hi bro just found your thread and will be following. this should be a good one.will you be posting picks in this log?good luck

----------


## wukillabee

> hi bro just found your thread and will be following. this should be a good one.will you be posting picks in this log?good luck


Maybe towards the end i will, no before pics. If (hopefully there will be) a dramatic change in physique then ill post up some pics to show it.

----------


## wukillabee

Off day today. Finally slept in for once this week and gonna do it again tomorrow, ahh. Weighed myself yesterday at 209lbs, up 6lbs already in a week and a half. I know its only water retention probably but at least something's finally kickin in, geez. Seems like forever ive been on and its only been barely a week and a half including that little frontload i did, only one week not counting that. Im sure this week coming up will be more successful hopefully in the gym.

Oh, shot left tri today 100mg (pharm grade). That makes 600mg for this week so no shot tomorrow. Starting monday ill be back on my ugl prop 150mg mon, wed, fri, and sun. These pharm grade amps have been nice and will consider them in the future.

----------


## Reed

Hey little man. IDK how I feel about that split. You been talking how your real tired so I thought you might need adjusting. 

Is this what your following??:
Monday- Legs/Abs/Cardio- shoot 150mg
Tuesday- Off
Wednesday- Chest/Bis/Abs/Cardio- shoot 150mg
Thursday- Delts/Calfs/Cardio
Friday- Back/Tris/Abs/Cardio- shoot 150mg
Saturday- Off

Well with that, your triceps would be getting hit 3 days in a row and then you have chest before delts which all these other muscles are secondarily involved in your workout, meaning you could rearrange it for more rest in-between.

Just some food for thought as some times our routines and the way we exercise can be made better.... 

don't get your panties all in a twist.

If you want my idea or input ask and tell me the days that you can workout and cannot and I will try my best to help you

----------


## stpete

^^^HAHAHAHA....
Little man??? 
Are you going to put with Reed talking to you like this? Where's he come off calling you little? And knocking your workouts? They're not his tri's, so don't worry about it right? 
Keep it to yourself Reed. We don't need the negative comments around here. HAHAHAHA....

----------


## wukillabee

Haha, u guys r crazy! Reed just hates cus he knows im tailin his ass, j/k. Yeah, thats my split right now. Seems to be working fine so far as far as delts after chest day but yeah, my tris r still sore as hell today! Im open to all and any suggestions so heres what i got to work with:
Monday: about 1.5hrs gym time
Tuesday: No gym time at all
Wednesday: same as monday
Thursday: School in morning but off work so plenty of time
Friday: Off work and school so plenty of time
Saturday: Same as friday
Sunday: No school, just work. Have 1.5hrs to train
Pretty flexiable as u guys can see, just tuesday is no deal. That why i put legs on monday since tuesday has to be off. Maybe i could put chest on monday, off tues, then delts wed, and so on? Idk, what do u guys think?
Tomorrow is monday so lets figure it out!

----------


## wukillabee

Weighed myself this morning, still at exactly 209lbs! Not bad. Glad something is finally kicking in. Diet is always on point 4 days a week while at work and my off days i have a couple cheats meals but never a full cheat day. This last week i did have a couple of full cheat days but not kickin myself in the ass here since im sure i could use the extra cals and carbs since im bulking.
My arms r bigger already and feel hella swole, my lats, pecs, legs, everywhere really! My g/f i live wit who obviously sees me everyday already said i look bigger, cant wait to see what the next 12 weeks will do to me. 
Noticing really no sides, my appetite is great if not more, no pimples yet, no stomach bloating at all. I have noticed though a few headaches the past few days but maybe not related. Also ive had some bloody snot last few days but no actual bloody nose at all. Maybe slightly higher bp due to the oxys?

----------


## Reed

> Haha, u guys r crazy! Reed just hates cus he knows im tailin his ass, j/k. Yeah, thats my split right now. Seems to be working fine so far as far as delts after chest day but yeah, my tris r still sore as hell today! Im open to all and any suggestions so heres what i got to work with:
> Monday: about 1.5hrs gym time
> Tuesday: No gym time at all
> Wednesday: same as monday
> Thursday: School in morning but off work so plenty of time
> Friday: Off work and school so plenty of time
> Saturday: Same as friday
> Sunday: No school, just work. Have 1.5hrs to train
> Pretty flexiable as u guys can see, just tuesday is no deal. That why i put legs on monday since tuesday has to be off. Maybe i could put chest on monday, off tues, then delts wed, and so on? Idk, what do u guys think?
> Tomorrow is monday so lets figure it out!


Well since you're following volume training why not a split like:

Sunday: Chest/abs/cardio
Mon: Back/calves/cardio
Tues: off
Wed: delts(I avoid any cardio before legs, no exercise of the legs)
thurs: legs
Fri: arms/abs/cardio
Sat: off/cardio

Do the cardio if you must to stay lean. I usually can do no cardio and stay lean  :Smilie:  but I'm doing it now to improve my cardiovascular system and the benefits that come along w/ such

Just my .02cents

----------


## wukillabee

> Well since you're following volume training why not a split like:
> 
> Sunday: Chest/abs/cardio
> Mon: Back/calves/cardio
> Tues: off
> Wed: delts(I avoid any cardio before legs, no exercise of the legs)
> thurs: legs
> Fri: arms/abs/cardio
> Sat: off/cardio
> ...


Sounds good! Ill give it a go. Since i cant go to the gym now (sunday) ima have to start this routine monday with how u have outlined. Guess no chest this week then since i cant really throw it in on another day, maybe some chest tomorrow if anything. Overall sounds good though.
I just do cardio right now just as u said, cardiovascular reasons. I can also stay pretty lean while bulking but do cardio so this extra weight isnt puting too much extra strain on the heart and what not. Thats why i usually only do 15-25 min at most of cardio right now. Cutting is a whole different story, haha!

----------


## wukillabee

Shot right pec 150mg. Felt pretty strong and amped coming into the gym today. Had a pretty successful workout i think:

Cable Machine Pullovers:
Warm Up
150 x 12 reps
160 x 10 reps
180 x 6 reps
180 x 6 reps (felt good here)

Lat Pulldown Machine:
Warm up 
195 x 12 reps
210 x 10 reps
225 x 8 reps
225 x 6 reps drop set to 180 x 4 reps to 135 x 4 reps holding each static on all! (felt good here too)

Dumbell Rows (leaning on rack so at an angle, not fully bent over)
warm up
75 x 12 reps
95 x 8 reps
100 x 6 reps
100 x 6 reps (never really done this weight before, pretty good for myself)
drop set to 50 x 8 reps holding each static a good 3-5 seconds and slow controlled!

Seated Cable Rows
warm up
150 x 10 reps
170 x 8 reps
170 x 8 reps

Seated Calf Raises
warm up
140 x 12 reps super set to toes out heels together for 10 reps
160 x 10 reps super set to toes out heels together for 6 reps
160 x 8 reps super set to toes out heels together for 6 reps

5 sets of abs

15 minutes of treadmill hr between 135-140bpm

Overall finally some damn strength gains! Noticed for sure looking a thicker all over and more stamina in the gym as well. Sweating like a damn pig now too! Today overall my strength has gone up anywhere from 15-25lbs on most of my lifts, pretty damn good for first day of week 2 i think. Guess that little frontload i did is kinda paying off now! I know i only did 4 back exercises but when i was done i felt fu$king done. Back was pumped and anything else i would have done felt like it wouldn't be at such a high intensity and almost a waste. Next week ill add in another back exercise probably. Seated calf raises i haven't done in over a year so kinda weak here, gonna work on that more.

----------


## wukillabee

Today is an off day so not much to report. Just ate, school, nap, ate, work, eat, eat again, get off work, eat, then bed. Pretty much how its gonna go down, haha. Feel pretty swole, likin it! Noticing an increase for sure now in sex drive, sucks when it happens in class just sitting there, haha! Cant wait for shoulders tomorrow and another lovely 150mg! Really no pain either in my right pec from my shot yesterday too which is always nice. Gonna stick to this prop for awhile for how dang painless and smooth it is!

----------


## Emondo

Really great log i'm enjoying following it... good work... hopefully so pics soon maybe?

----------


## wukillabee

> Really great log i'm enjoying following it... good work... hopefully so pics soon maybe?


Not yet on the pics. Dont really have a huge desire to post any but if things make a dramtic change (which i hope they do) then ill post some pics to prove it. Not gonna post pics of 6lbs of water retention and if anyone wants before pics they can peep my first cycle log on here, they're still there. Maybe 6-7 weeks in ill post pics, not sure yet.

----------


## Emondo

cool

----------


## wukillabee

Shot my right delt today 150mg. Slight pinch goin have way in so might have knicked something but went in smooth after that. Great workout today, really feeling more intensity in the gym, sweating a lot more in the gym, some strength gains, everything really!

Seated Military Press Smith Machine
warm up
warm up
245 x 8
245 x 6
245 x 6 super set to hammer strength machine press 160 x 8 controlled reps super set to grabbing a 45lb plate and front raises 10 controlled reps.

Seated with a slight lean forward Dumbell Shrugs
warm up
warm up
110 x 10 reps
120 x 6 reps
120 x 8 reps (little strength boost)
120 x 10 reps (Big strength boost!)
120 x 8 reps (My gay gym only goes up to 120lb on dumbells)

Standing Laterial Dumbell Flys
warm up
35 x 10 
50 x 6
50 x 8 (strength boost again)
50 x 6

Low Cable Bent Over Flys (Franco Columbo Style)
warm up
25 x 10
35 x 8
35 x 6

15min of treadmill hr of 126-130bpm.

Overall very satisfying workout for myself. Noticing some strength gains and big boosts in workout intensity like i want to kill the weights now, lovin it! 

Weighed myself lastnight at 213lbs already! Thats 10lbs over just 2 weeks. Hopefully its not all water retention. I dont look bloated at all, waist still the same, 6 pack still there, muscles just look much fuller all around. 

Side effects felt so far i think is just the oxys. I noticed after the first week gettin some lower pack pains, common side from oxy. I really only get it an hour or so after takin my second tab of the day. The pains come and go, lasting anywhere from 5min to a good 15min. Really no other sides though, no headaches, no bloody nose, no gyno sides, no bloating, really nothing bad but these random lower back/tailbone pains that are random. Again, im sure just the oxys, no biggie.

----------


## stpete

Weighed myself lastnight at 113lbs. already! I know that's a misprint. Or am i missing something?
Yea, you're getting stronger my man. Very nice. Glad to hear everything's working out for you and the workouts are getting better. As far as the routines go, it's all up to you and trial and error. What works for you might not work for someone else, you know this already though. I like mixing the shit up too.
Keep up the good work bro. I'll be checking more frequently now.

----------


## wukillabee

> Weighed myself lastnight at 113lbs. already! I know that's a misprint. Or am i missing something?
> Yea, you're getting stronger my man. Very nice. Glad to hear everything's working out for you and the workouts are getting better. As far as the routines go, it's all up to you and trial and error. What works for you might not work for someone else, you know this already though. I like mixing the shit up too.
> Keep up the good work bro. I'll be checking more frequently now.


I surprised myself when i stepped on the scale lastnite too! Was just 209lbs like 6 days ago and lastnite was an even 213! I even felt kinda hungry when i weighed myself too, had an empty stomach.
Biggest thing that sucks by far that i forgot to mention is loss of appetite from the oxys. I noticed especially after taking my second oxy tab of the day that i cant eat as much. I still get hungry every 3hrs but seems i can only eat half of my portion before feeling really full. I then have to force myself to finish eating and sometimes feel like im over eating and have to throw up. This really sucks when trying to bulk. Ill give the oxys another week or 2 to really see what they can do for me but im thinkin the sides are kinda outweighing the benefits for me personally. So far oxys are no deal in my book, got faster and better strength gains from m-drol with about the same amount of sides too! 
Looks like no summer vacation this year folks so now i can run this thing as long as i want! Gonna save money instead of goin on a bomb trip since this economy is so bad, will just have a better summer trip next year. Anyways ... Probably gonna run this puppy at 14 weeks now lookin like this:
weeks 1-14 test prop 600mg week
weeks 1-4 Iran Hormone Oxymetholone 75mg ed
weeks 10/11-14 winstrol tabs 50-100mg ed dry up
weeks 10-14 hcg 1000iu week (2 500iu shots week)
weeks ?-15 Schering Proviron 25-50mg ed (still waiting)
PCT:
Days 1-5 300mg clomid tabs & 40mg nolva tabs
Days 5-7 50mg clomid & 20mg nolva
Days 7-30 20mg nolva ed
Weeks 1-3 aromasin tabs 25mg ed
I get bad acne coming off and clomid makes it worse. Just using clomid the first week to kinda bump it up then letting nolva and aromasin take care of the rest. Then ill be off for a few months then BULK AGAIN!
Next tentative cycle:
weeks 1-14 test enth 500mg week
weeks 1-4/6 Dbol 30-50mg ed (depending on sides)
weeks 5-12 NPP 600mg week
Reason being on test enth is cus i already have like 30ml pharm grade on hand so just gotta get a little more. First time using dbol so well see how that goes and compares to this side effect causing anadrol im on! Npp is ugl but good stuff and will shoot it exactly how im shootin the prop right now. Will have a similar pct to what im gonna use on this cycle if it goes really well of course. Also after i see how proviron treats me on this cycle i might use that too throughout my next.
After these 2 bulking cycles i feel ill be a little more than i want to then will focus on cutting a lot! Im sure u can imagine my spring cutter cycle will be tren ace and test prop! Maybe some winny and/or masteron too! Hehe. Damn i wrote a lot, haha!

----------


## Reed

Why you got the npp above the test. Isn't this your first time with a 19nor  :No No:  ???? Run the test at 700mg and the npp at 75mg ed (525mg a week) and run the npp the entire cycle till 12 weeks

Gosh do I gotta do everything for you  :Chairshot: : 

Lets see the diet now.......  :LOL: 



AND if you're doing a PCT for this cycle, stay off for a while (2+months) stop treating your endo like a dunkin donut.

----------


## wukillabee

> Why you got the npp above the test. Isn't this your first time with a 19nor  ???? Run the test at 700mg and the npp at 75mg ed (525mg a week) and run the npp the entire cycle till 12 weeks
> 
> Gosh do I gotta do everything for you : 
> 
> Lets see the diet now....... 
> 
> 
> 
> AND if you're doing a PCT for this cycle, stay off for a while (2+months) stop treating your endo like a dunkin donut.


From what ive been reading most say to run the 19-nor higher than test whether it be npp, tren , etc., to give u less sides. Thats what i was thinking here. 
Whos talkin bout endo mr ima stay on and cruise til my second cycle? Well see how the time frame works out, just sayin after pct i should be off for at least 2 months.
Damn, u want me to do a training log and diet log? With only a couple peeps actually doin this thread with me its not worth the time. Heres a basic intake like today ill give u:
8:00am wake up, 6 egg whites, small bowl of oatmeal, banana, 48g whey protein.
school
10:45am meal replacement bar
11:15am train
1pm update my log
1:15pm 8-10oz grilled chicken breast, white or brown rice or some white pasta for carbs, 2tbl of all natty peanut butter, 48g whey protein.
4:30pm 8oz chicken breasts (same as above) or 8oz wild salmon, brown rice, veggies, fat free yogurt
8:00pm same as above but instead of fat free yogurt i have a banana
11:00pm 4-5 egg whites, 2tbl natty peanut butter, 32g sustained release protein
12:30am BED
This is a basic idea, sometimes food varies slightly but always eat at these hrs ed.

----------


## Reed

Yeah plenty of people run their 19nors over the test but more or less it IS a individual case on how some react by doing so. Some are able to run the 19nor over test with a TRT dose and be fine while some run will run it close to even or a 5/3 ration of test over a 19nor and still run into problems while others if they keep their test higher than deca are fine with no libido problems. I think for you it'd be best to start with a higher ratio of test over npp to see how you react to the npp. Its not as much as a ratio issue as its rather each compound has its own side effects. You know how you react to test..... but do you know how you will react to npp....... 

Wasn't trying to say running a higher ratio of test to npp is bible and needs to be done but for a first time with a 19nor go with such... You got years ahead of you where you can play with the dosage and see how much of Deca you can take and how much T you can take (remember we're talking individual cases) in order to not run into problems....


I'd go with a 5/3 ratio your first time just my .02cents

----------


## wukillabee

> Yeah plenty of people run their 19nors over the test but more or less it IS a individual case on how some react by doing so. Some are able to run the 19nor over test with a TRT dose and be fine while some run will run it close to even or a 5/3 ration of test over a 19nor and still run into problems while others if they keep their test higher than deca are fine with no libido problems. I think for you it'd be best to start with a higher ratio of test over npp to see how you react to the npp. Its not as much as a ratio issue as its rather each compound has its own side effects. You know how you react to test..... but do you know how you will react to npp....... 
> 
> Wasn't trying to say running a higher ratio of test to npp is bible and needs to be done but for a first time with a 19nor go with such... You got years ahead of you where you can play with the dosage and see how much of Deca you can take and how much T you can take (remember we're talking individual cases) in order to not run into problems....
> 
> 
> I'd go with a 5/3 ratio your first time just my .02cents


True true. Well from my first cycle i already know i get gyno sides from 500mg of test enth. Now im on 600mg prop so well see how this cycle goes. Got plenty of goods to take care of that though and as soon as this proviron comes in it will help too. 
Maybe for my next cycle ill just stick with 600mg test enth and 400mg npp a week and take it from there. Should be a solid bulker along with some dbols! What u doin up so late bro, tren got u up? Doin legs today, ahh!

----------


## Reed

No I woke up at 7 today for whatever reason

----------


## wukillabee

Had a very solid workout today! Went up on a few lifts very much and had an amazing pump for a good 3hrs after the gym, ive never seen my legs this swole after a workout! Was kinda in a hurry since i found out Ralphs was having a crazy sale on sirlion steaks so i left early to get those, got like 18 steaks haha!

Super Set Everything:
Leg Extensions:
warmup
warmup
Leg Curls:
warmup
warmup
Leg Extensions:
195 x 10
Leg Curls:
110 x 10
Leg Extensions:
210 x 10 (Strong Here)
Leg Curls:
120 x 8 (here too)
Leg Extensions:
225 x 8 (Never have done this before and very strict!)
Leg Curls
120 x 6
Leg Extensions:
225 x 8
Leg Curls:
120 x 6

Super Set Leg Press Sled with Smith Machine Hack Squats:
warmup on each
450 x 10 to 180 x 10
540 x 8 to 180 x 10
540 x 8 to 180 x 10 (Felt spent after this)

Standing Single Leg Curls:
30 x 10 each leg
50 x 8 each leg
50 x 8 each leg

Super Set Donkey Calf Raises to Standing Calf Raises:
warmup on each
170 x 10 to 187 x 10
190 x 10 to 187 x 10
200 x 10 (First Here!) to 187 x 8
200 x 8 to 187 x 8

That was all for today. Woke up like at noon, ate, did some errands, gym, ate some bomb steak and white pasta, now back to school tonite, then more steak, haha! Overall I was very impressed on my strength on leg extensions and even the donkey's (my gym only goes up to 200lb on that one). Even my stamina to hit the leg press then hack squat back to back with no rest just resting 2min after a set of both kinda surprised me too, thats the test for ya! Again, my quads have never been this swole ever when i was done, great feeling! 

Starting today ima bump up my oxys to 100mg ed. Tired of pu$$y footing around with it and not noticing the great gains so many speak about oxymetholone. Gonna run 100mg ed starting today for a couple weeks and see how it goes. I dont see myself goin higher than that on this stuff. If 100mg pharm grade isn't cutting it then oxy probably isn't the oral for me and hopefully dbol will treat me better when bulking. Only time will tell!

Tomorrow i get another lovely shot of 150mg prop in my tri then arms/abs/cardio! Can't wait, love supersetting my bis and tris together. Especially while on AAS, forgetaboutit! Haha.

----------


## wukillabee

> No I woke up at 7 today for whatever reason


Cus you where thinking bout my thread and wanted to post in it. Nice knowin my thread is the first thing that comes to your mind when you wake up. Haha, j/k bro!

----------


## wukillabee

Off day today. Wow, arms r freakin swole! Lovin it. What im hatin is today when i woke up my left nip felt kinda sore. Like behind the nip u can feel ur gland and the tip of the gland/front whatever u want to call it felt kinda sore and slightly sensitive to touch. Right nip felt just fine, normal. This was kinda off and on all day.

----------


## wukillabee

Since i didnt get a chance to hit chest last week i thought today on chest day id max it out and see where im at now strength wise, happy i did! Max has gone up noticably and pump was insane today! 

Flat Barbell Bench:
2 warmup sets
275 x 7 reps (record for me, last cycle only did 4-5 reps)
295 x 4 reps (First time with this weight and repped it!)
295 x 4 reps (Feelin solid and strong still, lovin it!)
Incline Barbell Bench:
warmup 
225 x 6 reps
225 x 6 reps
Decline Hammer Strength Press:
warmup
270 x 8 reps 
320 x 6 reps (First time this weight reppin it like this!)
320 x 6 reps super set to bodyweight dips 10 reps
21's on Overhead Cable Flys
65lbs 7 reps inner, 7 reps outer, 7 reps full
super set to
Lower Cable Flys Underhand Grip
40lbs x 10 reps (Just did these for a lasting pump)
Did some great personal lifts and its only the last day of week 2, still 12 more weeks to freakin go! I can already see a beast in the mirror, especially today after my workout. Lookin swole everywhere and no fat gain still, cant complain. 
Gyno symps are slightly worse today. Still just left nip but now the gland feels a little hard, smaller than a pea, very small. Gonna try 20mg nolva before bed tonite and for the next 5 days. If it doesnt get any better or worse during these 5 days then ima drop the nolva and start .25mg arimidex eod and take it from there. I know im gyno prone from my first cycle and with worse sides i did .5mg arimi ed and after just 5 days went back to normal. Gonna experiment and try nolva this time and see what happens. Wish me luck! Gotta eat now!
P.S.
Gonna weigh myself tonite to see where im at goin into week 3. Wouldnt be surprised if im up a few lbs since last time since im filling in pretty good already. Even if its all water weight im just happy i dont look bloated at all and the size gain looks like quality size even though im sure its mostly just water this early on. Just sayin at least im not lookin swole like the michellin man but more muscular swole everywhere pretty evenly too! Might post some pics ebd of next week or for sure the last day of the oxymetholone. This will give me an idea of the difference that compound made water wise at least probably. Then ill probably take some pics 7-8 weeks in soley on the test, then again the day before i start pct coming off the prop and winny. Then if this thread is still goin ill post pics 4 weeks into pct to see what ive actually kept and overall gains from this killer bulk! Since my pct protocol and supps r on lock im sure ill be keeping most gains made here.

----------


## wukillabee

Tonight i weighed in at 215lbs. Now im up about 12-13lbs from when i first started the cycle and my waist has stayed the same, must be doing something right!

----------


## wukillabee

Gonna shot not sure where yet after i shower, just got home from the gym. Ill update when i do. Anyways, had another pretty solid workout today. Nothing really over the top but still noticing some strength gains along with plenty of stamina in the gym and great intensity. Once again i was in a hurry today so no time for cardio. Still not stressin the cardio but id feel better doin some then none at all.

Machine Cable Pull Overs:
warm up
150 x 12 
180 x 8
190 x 8
190 x 6

Lat Pulldowns:
warm up
195 x 10
210 x 8
225 x 6
225 x 6 drop set to 180 x 4 drop set to 150 x 4

T-Bar Row Narrow Grip (Old School Way):
warm up
225 x 8
270 x 4
270 x 4

Wide Grip Barbell Rows Slightly Bent Over:
warm up
185 x 8
185 x 6

Body Weight Back Extensions:
10
10
10 (Just did these for a nice pump to end it all)

Seated Calf Raises:
warm up
140 x 12
160 x 10
160 x 10
160 x 8

Thats all for today. Probably should have done another back exercise, was thinking about seated cable rows but pretty much same effect as the t-bar rows. I dont know, couldn't really pull anything out of my ass and felt pretty spent towards the end of my back workout. 

Took 20mg tab of nolva last night before bed. Today it hasn't gotten any worse at all but can't really say its gotten any better either. Still its only 1 nolva tab. The sensitivity isn't really there anymore but the super small lump behind the upper part of my left nip is still there. If the nolva doesn't make everything go back to normal by friday then ima drop the nolva and start .25mg l-dex eod and see how that goes. Just dont really want to lose any of this water weight since its helping my joints a lot when im pressing heavy weight. Today my pecs r sore as hell by my elbows feel just fine after maxing chest yesterday. Even while pressing couldn't feel any pain in my joints or elbows. Thats why im choosing the nolva route first to see if it works and to try something new out of course. We'll see! Gonna eat now!

----------


## Emondo

> Tonight i weighed in at 215lbs. Now im up about 12-13lbs from when i first started the cycle and my waist has stayed the same, must be doing something right!


12-13lbs in 3 weeks thats unbelieveable, keep up the good work

----------


## wukillabee

Off day today so not much to report. Still up 13lbs. from day one of cycle and feeling solid everywhere. Arms are always pumped and makes it hard as hell to shave my face, haha! Gyno symps seem to be getting slightly better. The small lump is still the same size, no bigger or smaller yet. The soreness of the lump is going away slowly though so thats a sign of progress. Again, if its not all said and done by friday, im gonna start the l-dex .25mg eod. Since theres already a super small pea size lump im not gonna take chances and run nolva forever if its not getting rid of it. Still early though, today is only day 3 of being on 20mg nolva ed. Tomorrow will be a nice day, shot a delt, then work them the hell out!

Sides so far seem slim to none (except for this nip thing of course) now. I dont know if it has anything to do with it but right when i started taking 100mg ed of the oxymetholone was when the sides seem to have gone away! Like my appetite came back, no more sore lower back pumps, no more bloody snot, nothing! It could just be that its been 2 weeks ive been taking it and not its fully stable in my system, who knows? I just know that taking 100mg ed i feel more results than 75mg ed and getting zero sides from it, can't really complain. Still, overall im not very impressed with oxymetholone. Will probably only run it for 4 weeks if it stays how it is giving me minimal results. No reason to keep taxing my liver for whatever results. Next cycle will use dbol as a kickstart and then compare the 2.

----------


## stpete

You're definetely getting stronger. I have to agree with Reed as far as the test/npp dosages. I like more test as well. Sounds like you might go with it and i definetely say go for it. 
Keep it up bro.

----------


## wukillabee

Omg, today was a mess! Woke up 30min late, thought to shot my left delt, that didn't work out. Just a mess. Half way in on my left delt hit a vein, pulled out, switched pins, shot an inch away and hit a vein again, said FU$K it and just shot my left pec 150mg. Had a strong workout in the start but pulled my forearm muscle bad after shrugs and was throbbing the rest of my workout and getting worse after every lift. Had to listen to my body so cut the workout today a tad short, still got the bulk of it done though.

Military Seated Front Smith Machine Press:
warm up
225 x 10 (felt good here)
275 x 4 (solid here)
275 x 4 then super set to grabbing a 45lb plate and doing 10 front raises

Standing Barbell Shrugs Behind the Back then Super Set to Front:
warm up on both
275 x 10 back to 275 x 8 front
315 x 8 back to 315 x 6 front
315 x 6 back to 315 x 6 front (great pump here)

Standing Dumbell Laterial Raises:
warm up
40 x 10
50 x 8 (felt strong here)
60 x 6 (felt stronger here, haha)
60 x 6

This is where i cut it short so just really left out rear delts and abs today. Since tomorrow is my day off from work ill just hit some rear delts and abs after my leg workout tomorrow, no biggie. Laterial raises i was surprised cus i was really doin em, no swaying, no cheating, just raising! Was pretty sweet. Noticing quite a change in the mirror and all my freakin clothes fit too damn tight! Waist as stayed the same, mainly talking about my pant legs and tops. My XL tank top today in the gym felt like a medium! Gotta go shopping again it looks like and my XL long sleeve thermals, forgetaboutit! Gettin pretty swole here whether its water weight or not, likin it! Gotta eat now, got a bomb plate of some steak i cooked up and white pasta!

Of forgot, my gyno symps are getting noticably better now. That small lump behind the nip is already getting smaller and theres almost zero soreness while pressing on the spot now too. Looks like only 3 days of nolva at 20mg ed is really killin it for me. Gonna stay on the nolva even after a few days im all good just to be sure. Glad i chose the nolva instead of the l-dex. I think when im bulking and getting gyno symps ill hit up the nolva and if i get the symps while cutting i use the l-dex since it will also dry me out a bit. Still no proviron yet, gettin pissed about that but what can i do? Hopefully ill at least have it for the tail end of my cycle.

----------


## wukillabee

> You're definetely getting stronger. I have to agree with Reed as far as the test/npp dosages. I like more test as well. Sounds like you might go with it and i definetely say go for it. 
> Keep it up bro.


Yeah yeah, i guess. Im thinking like this:
weeks 1-14 test enth 500mg week (should i do 750mg instead then?)
weeks 1-4/6 dbol 30-50mg ed
weeks 4-12/13 npp 600mg week

Hows that look? If the dbol gives me great results then ill run it 6 weeks, if its sub par like this wake oxymetholone then ill just run it 4 weeks. Npp id like to run 6-8 weeks. Test enth i might even run to 16 weeks, depends on when i start the cycle since i do want to have time to recover and still be able to do a cutter leading into summer, im talking next summer of course. You guys sayin then to run 750mg of the test enth a week if im running 600mg npp a week? What do you guys think?

It will be my first time with npp (19-nor in general) and dbol. Might even try dbol/oxy since ill have left over oxys after i see how i react to the dbol.

----------


## wukillabee

Today i felt pretty strong in the gym and it showed for sure. Towards the last half of my workout though i felt like i had to throw up and was sick to my stomach. Not because the workout was so intense, just didn't feel right for some reason, idk? 

Leg Extensions Super Set to Lying Leg Curls:
warm up on both
190 x 10 to 90 x 10
225 x 10 to 110 x 10 (felt strong here)
240 x 8 to 130 x 6 (R U Kidding Me?)
240 x 6 to 130 x 6 (First time with these weights, killin it!)

Leg Press Super Set to Hack Squat Machine:
warm up on both
450 x 10 to 180 x 8
540 x 8 to 180 x 6
540 x 6 to 180 x 6 (Normally couldn't do these back to back with this weight)
540 x 6 to 180 x 6

Standing Single Leg Curl Machine:
warm up
40 x 10 
50 x 8 (first time this weight)
50 x 7

Donkey Calf Raise Machine:
warm up 
170 x 10
190 x 10
200 x 10
200 x 10
200 x 10 (first time doing 200lbs and this many reps, only goes up to 200lbs)

Did 2 sets of abs then started gettin crazy charlie horses in both quads non stop so called it quits. Still felt like shit too for whatever reason and had real bad back pumps today which really bugged during my workout. I might call it quits on the oxys by the end of week 3 cus they really arent getting any better for me and im not gonna take more than 100mg my first go with em. If im not noticing much with 100mg ed first time around then im assuming they arent for me. I get better results with 30mg of superdrol then i am with 100mg ed of damn oxys, suck!

Tried doin squats first today but my delts are so dang sore from yesterday i couldn't even bend my arms back to hold the bar on my traps, haha! Its all good, gonna just stick to this routine for the next 3 weeks or so then change it all up for the last half of my cycle. Overall im loving it! This test prop is bomb as hell and getting stronger each and every workout without gaining any noticable fat, who can complain about that? 

Side Effects so far:
Oxys: Minimal strength gains, off and on headaches, off and on painful back pumps, off and on supressing appetite.
Test Prop: Little more oily skin then normal so a few more pimples then normal from it but no real breakouts or anything like that. Umm, thats really it! Love fu$$ing test!

Gyno symps:
Getting better i guess. No better or worse then yesterday, only 4 tabs of 20mg each nolva in me right now. Lump is almost non existint and the soreness i can only feel while putting pressure on it so it is much better then before i started the nolva. Noticing though im getting a little more emotional today, is that a side effect of nolva? Kinda weird. Also started .5mg of liquid caber today to see if that will decrease my puffy nips ive had since i was like 6yrs old. Ive read a lot of threads where people in my situation have takin .5mg or no more than 1mg twice a week (every 3.5 days like test enth) and the puffy nips have gone away for good! Just trying every possible avenue for this before looking into surgery. 

Sex drive is way up, testicular atrophy is for sure there, but no biggie. For sure gonna run the hcg though towards the end of my cycle til i start pct. Since im gonna run this more than likely 14 weeks i think it will be a good idea, started getting really shut down towards the end of week 2 so 12 weeks of being shutdown id think hcg would really help at the tail end.

----------


## wukillabee

Today was another successful day. I can see why aas can be so addictive, my strength goes up every single day im in the gym, crazy! 

All exercises are super set, best way to train arms imo:
Preacher Machine One Arm Curls to Overhead Single Arm Tri Extensions:
warm up on both
50 x 10 to 40 x 10
70 x 6 (last week only did 60) to 50 x 6
70 x 6 to 50 x 6 

Standing EZ-Curl Bar Curls to Lying Skull Crushers:
warm up on both
115 x 6 to 115 x 8
115 x 6 to 115 x 6 (Bis felt like they where gonna pop)

Dumbell Hammer Curls to Super Slow Cable Press Downs (30sec each rep):
warm up on both
50 x 8 to 80 x 10
60 x 6 to 100 x 8
60 x 6 to 100 x 8

6 sets of forearms, 6 sets of abs, 15 minutes treadmill. Overall had a great pump and workout again today, no set backs today finally. Gyno symps in my left nip are already almost gone now. Lump is almost not there anymore and really no soreness when i press hard on it now. Still gonna take 20mg nolva each night until at least monday and just for good measure im gonna take .25mg of l-dex. I might take .25mg of l-dex every tues/fri until i get my proviron in just to be safe, we'll see. 

Weighed myself today, 218lbs now! Thats up a solid 15lbs from 3.5 weeks ago, pretty good! I can see some bloat kickin though so im sure at least half is water weight if not a little more. Thats another reason why im takin the l-dex at .25mg twice a week. I really dont see such a low dosage of l-dex like this to hinder anything and if anything i will just do me some good until the proviron comes in. Tomorrow is an off day but plan on doing some cardio first thing in the morn just cus ive been slackin all last week on my cardio. Still bulking of course but a little cardio every now and then is always good. Towards the last half of my cycle i plan on slightly cutting as in not drastically adjusting my diet but mainly doing more cardio and slightly higher range of reps.

----------


## wukillabee

Starting taking 2-3g of taurine ed now and no more back pumps that ive noticed so thats seemed to help. Ima just run the oxys for a full 4 weeks since ive got the sides mainly under control now. Just curious to see what ill lose once i stop the oxys? Maybe some water weight but i dont see me losin much strength especially on this kind of test cycle im on. If all im gonna lose is water and a tad of strength then im not gonna invest in oxys in the future, not worth it for me at least.

----------


## wukillabee

Not much today since it was an off day. Nice to have a day of rest from the gym and all. Didn't get the cardio done today since i had crazy work to do here. Gyno symps seem same as yesterday, maybe very slightly better but for sure no worse. Its almost non-existent now, just a tiny tiny lump thats shrinking by the day. Plan on early morn cardio and chest tomorrow.

----------


## wukillabee

Shot my right pec 150mg. Just got some cvs prep pads since im running low on my kendal prep pads and omg are these things crap! They are literally dripping with alcohol! After swabbing the vial and my injection spot i had to wait at least 8min for it all to disapate and do the shot. Then 5min after my shot i felt this crazy burning feeling just under my injection spot. This lasted for a good 45min and bugged during my chest workout. Kendal swabs are bomb, just gonna have to order more i guess.

Incline Dumbell Flys:
warm up
50 x 10
65 x 10 (good strength here)
80 x 6
80 x 6 (never have done these before and all with good form)

Incline Barbell Bench Press:
warm up
225 x 10
255 x 6
255 x 6 (Again, good strength here still)

Decline Hammer Strength Press super set to Body Weight Dips:
warm up on both
270 x 10 to 12 dips (still good strength)
320 x 6 to 10 dips
320 x 6 drop set to 270 x 2 to 180 x 4 (felt spent after these)

Standing Cable Flys 21's super set to Lower Cable Flys Underhand Grip:
60 x 21 (7 inner, 7 outer, 7 full) to 35 x 10 (holding each static hard)

Felt pretty solid after this and called it a day. Did 15 min of treadmill afterwards. Love how everyday my strength seems to still be goin up, no plateau yet on my strength. Lovin it!

Gyno symps seems about 95% gone now. Only thing left is a super small lump behind my left nip that has shrunk a lot since it first popped up. Gonna just stay on the nolva til its gone and maybe a few days after that too just to be sure. I really don't see a few extra days of nolva killing any gains at 20mg ed.

----------


## wukillabee

Woke up for school today sweating hot with a crazy feeling upset stomach and real dizzy. 10 minutes later i threw the fu$k like 7 times! Need less to say i didn't go to school or work today and stayed home feeling like shit. Probably weigh 203lbs again, haha. Felt much better later in the day so decided to try to hit the gym as i regularly would today since i wont be going tomorrow. I did, had a pretty decent workout but nothing too crazy since still feeling kinda crappy.

Cable Pullover Machine:
warm up
160 x 10
190 x 6
190 x 6

Standing Bent Over Barbell Wide Grip Row:
warm up
185 x 10
225 x 6 (Did these pretty solid)
225 x 6 drop set to 185 x 4 drop set to 135 x 6

Seated Hammer Strength Machine Underhand Grip Pull Downs:
warm up
270 x 6
270 x 6
270 x 6

Wide Grip Lat Pull Down Machine:
warm up
210 x 6
210 x 6 drop set to 135 x 8 behind the neck holding static

Seated Close Grip Cable Rows:
140 x 10 just for an ending pump

15min of treadmill. Back felt pretty swole as well as my arms after workout. Went to eat right afterwards and my appetite was crap and felt sick again. Seems everytime i eat something today it makes me feel sick. Maybe a stomach flu or something, idk? Just hope i feel better soon. Tomorrow will be an off day and will get plenty of sleep tonite so im sure ill be good.

Gyno symps are pretty much all gone now, say 98% back to normal. Just the slightest hint of a lump and nothing more. Still gonna take the nolva tabs 20mg ed for the next few days. Gonna try to eat a few more times tonite before bed.

Overall so far:
Id say the oxy's for me are nothing more than a crazy pump in the gym and some strength gains. Arms are so dang swole all day its hard to even wash my face and shave my face cus my bis get in the way. Not that my arms are huge or anything but that pump is there all day it seems. Blood in my nose comes and goes, no blood dripping from my nose or anything. Just have bloody snot sometimes off and on. Back pumps go away with 2-4g of taurine ed split throughout the day. Just gonna run this stuff til end of week 4. Ill save the rest of the oxy's for my next bulk and stack em with dbol and see how that goes. 

Test prop, love it! Painless, smooth, feelin great on it. Kinda want to come off the oxy just to see how the prop alone is treating me at this dose of 600mg a week. Ill have plenty of time for that though before i start taking the winny tabs for the tail end of my cycle. Hopefully the winny treats me better than the oxy.

----------


## wukillabee

Off day, so nice. Feel much better today stomach wise. Ate breakfast no prob and no upset stomach yet. Hopefully all is well again. Even though all gyno symps are gone theres still the slightest feeling of hardness behind my left nip. If that doesn't get any better soon then ima start .5mg l-dex eod and give that a shot. If that doesn't kill it then ima try .62mg letro eod and that im sure will kill it. Just hope i don't have to go to that extent. Weighed myself last nite, still at 214lbs. Looks like all that throwing up yesterday only lost 1lb, haha. Seems ive been pretty steady at this weight for about a week now. Lets see if it goes done starting monday when im off the oxys.

----------


## hellapimpin

Great log! Keep it up, i will be following it  :Smilie:

----------


## Reed

The postwhore forum is putting post all over the place, with times everywhere and seeing if its like that everywhere else as well


looking sick bro

this post is posted at 1:31am....

----------


## Reed

Ok its not just testing...

keep up the good work brother man

----------


## wukillabee

> Ok its not just testing...
> 
> keep up the good work brother man


Thanks! Looks like i did lose a few lbs from my throw up day. Now at 213lbs steady. Only up 10lbs even from 4 weeks ago now. Aint trippin, i see it as whatever gained after the 6 week mark is probably actual muscle and what ill really keep anyways. Probably will be even more sad when i drop the oxy and lose some more water weight, haha! Mirror doesn't lie though, still no fat gain and every single muscle looks jacked in the mirror! Love it.

Starting to take prami (similar to caber but better) ed now. Usin this to see if it reduces the puffy nips ive had since i was like 6yrs old. Many say it works wonders and can eliminate it for good! Gotta try all avenues before digging deep in my pockets for surgery. Starting at .25mg ed a few hrs before bed. Also gonna stop the oxy's end of this week. This sunday will be my last day of oxy makin it a full 4 weeks of it. Still havent seen anything from these oxys since i first took em except some strength gains, good pumps, bunch of sides. Then again, all those good effects could just be my damn test prop! Oxy sucks for me, NEXT!

----------


## wukillabee

> Great log! Keep it up, i will be following it


Thanks! The more the better. Feels like im talkin to myself over here, its all good though. Haha.

----------


## stpete

Nice to see that your feeling better and you got a hold on the gyno. AAS is the shit huh?! That proposed cycle looks better, and yes, if it was me i'd jump the test to 750 but that's just me. Take it for what it's worth.
Keep up the good work bro.

----------


## Reed

I agree on bumping the dose.... I am doing the same thing... I just went ahead with my cycle and injected 1/2 cc ed from the start (875mg a week) and I'll probably bump it some more from there  :Evil2:  Gains are very much dose dependent..... those that advocate low dose cycles are usually only 200lbs

Like I stated to you previously when we first meet I felt my superdrol/max lmg prohormone cycle (the one you followed) was much stronger than my "first" "true" AAS cycle.... The intensity was just not near as high but I did become bigger of course but that was mostly related to the diet.....

Now watch out running all these anti estrogens in your cycle.... You're gonna ruin it...... .5mg of ldex eod is a little to high to start.... Start w/ .25mg eod first....... Also with that caber type stuff I'm willing to bet it probably won't do anything for your puffy nips.... Seen logs around other boards with people that have the same issues and nothing works for them..... They have gone about it the same way you are... trying everything under the sun.....It is just how you are and no drugs will fix that probably.... only a plastic surgeon...... IDK son its up to you what you wanna do but I'd hate to see your gains stall especially if its not getting any worse.....

All you got from drol was strength gains and good pumps sounds like it did its job to me.... what were you expecting???? You realize whether we like to admit or not you have cycled previously before.... All those "prohormones" were AAS that were able to slip through a loop hole in the legal system.... You were shut down and obviously had to do a PCT unless you were a idiot haha...... I know high dose cycles (2+ grams) are frowned upon here but probably most aren't looking to be 270-290 or even have a outstanding national level or pro physique.... You wanna look like one of the top big boys well guess what your gonna have to do.... bump your dose

----------


## wukillabee

> Nice to see that your feeling better and you got a hold on the gyno. AAS is the shit huh?! That proposed cycle looks better, and yes, if it was me i'd jump the test to 750 but that's just me. Take it for what it's worth.
> Keep up the good work bro.


Love it! Yeah, thats true. Unlike Reed and most guys im not tryin to get 230+lbs though. Just don't want to have to shot up 2+grams a week eventually. Id be just fine maintaining at 210 with 5-6bf and off times 215 with 9-10bf. Thats my overall goal.

----------


## wukillabee

> I agree on bumping the dose.... I am doing the same thing... I just went ahead with my cycle and injected 1/2 cc ed from the start (875mg a week) and I'll probably bump it some more from there  Gains are very much dose dependent..... those that advocate low dose cycles are usually only 200lbs
> 
> Like I stated to you previously when we first meet I felt my superdrol/max lmg prohormone cycle (the one you followed) was much stronger than my "first" "true" AAS cycle.... The intensity was just not near as high but I did become bigger of course but that was mostly related to the diet.....
> 
> Now watch out running all these anti estrogens in your cycle.... You're gonna ruin it...... .5mg of ldex eod is a little to high to start.... Start w/ .25mg eod first....... Also with that caber type stuff I'm willing to bet it probably won't do anything for your puffy nips.... Seen logs around other boards with people that have the same issues and nothing works for them..... They have gone about it the same way you are... trying everything under the sun.....It is just how you are and no drugs will fix that probably.... only a plastic surgeon...... IDK son its up to you what you wanna do but I'd hate to see your gains stall especially if its not getting any worse.....
> 
> All you got from drol was strength gains and good pumps sounds like it did its job to me.... what were you expecting???? You realize whether we like to admit or not you have cycled previously before.... All those "prohormones" were AAS that were able to slip through a loop hole in the legal system.... You were shut down and obviously had to do a PCT unless you were a idiot haha...... I know high dose cycles (2+ grams) are frowned upon here but probably most aren't looking to be 270-290 or even have a outstanding national level or pro physique.... You wanna look like one of the top big boys well guess what your gonna have to do.... bump your dose


I guess. Its just u read all this hype like drol gives strength gains through the roof and unblievable pumps, and blah blah blah. Im takin it at 100mg ed like where the fu$k is all this talk? Im not feelin it. Guess if ive never takin any oral before i might be somewhat impressed with drol. Id compare this 100mg ed to h-drol at 100mg ed, sucks! M-drol is a fraction of the price, fraction of the dose, and less sides with better gains for me personally. Guess m-drol set the standard for orals for me. Gonna give winny a try towards the end starting off at 75mg ed and go from there. Ill take the dose as high as i can before it kills my joints.

No l-dex, i was just sayin if nolva doesnt solve it but it is. Im just gonna stay on nolva maybe 2 more days then no more anti-e for me on cycle. The prami won't inhibit any gains from what ive read up on it. Its similar to caber but different in a good way. kinda like proviron bet a raises gh levels and lowers prolactin sides without touching estrogen at all. Does a lot of things, id post the links but its to other boards that have stickies on it. Im just gonna try it out .25mg ed before bed for a few weeks and see what it does for me.

----------


## wukillabee

Nice shoulder day today. Shot my right delt 150mg. Might have tapped a nerve 3/4 the way in but said fu$k it and shot anyways. Feelin pretty sore now, haha! I swear, my tris and delts are full of veins and/or nerves, im always hitting something in those spots!

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press:
warm up
180 x 10 (felt good here)
230 x 5 (first for this) super set to 45lb plate front raises 10 reps
230 x 2 (super slow) super set to 45lb plate front raises 8 reps

Barbell Front Shrugs: 
2 warm up sets
365 x 6
365 x 6 super set to 120lb dumbell shrugs 6 reps, drop set to 85lb bells 4 reps, drop set to 50lb bells 8 reps holding static on each 5 sec. Solid here.

Cable Side Laterial Raises:
warm up
40 x 8
50 x 6
50 x 6 super set to 25lb dumbells laterial raises holding static 5 sec 8 reps

Bent Over Dumbell Raises:
warm up
45 x 10
60 x 6 (felt strong here)
60 x 6

4 sets of abs. Started getting hungry (still am cus im typin this up first before i forget, haha) so head straight home, no cardio today. Still had some great intensity in the gym, feelin swole as always since is started this cycle. Still gonna stop the oxy end of week 4 wether this is how its supposed to work for me or not, over the sides for minimal results imo.

Id say gyno now is 99.5% all gone. Just the slightest hint of hardness behind the nip and thats it, no sensitivity/soreness nothing. Just gonna stick the nolva tonite and tomorrow nite then no more anit-e for me unless it flares up again. All is good! Today is my friday! Can't wait to have the next 3 days off!

----------


## Reed

> I guess. Its just u read all this hype like drol gives strength gains through the roof and unblievable pumps, and blah blah blah. Im takin it at 100mg ed like where the fu$k is all this talk? Im not feelin it. Guess if ive never takin any oral before i might be somewhat impressed with drol. Id compare this 100mg ed to h-drol at 100mg ed, sucks! M-drol is a fraction of the price, fraction of the dose, and less sides with better gains for me personally. Guess m-drol set the standard for orals for me. Gonna give winny a try towards the end starting off at 75mg ed and go from there. Ill take the dose as high as i can before it kills my joints.
> 
> No l-dex, i was just sayin if nolva doesnt solve it but it is. Im just gonna stay on nolva maybe 2 more days then no more anti-e for me on cycle. The prami won't inhibit any gains from what ive read up on it. Its similar to caber but different in a good way. kinda like proviron bet a raises gh levels and lowers prolactin sides without touching estrogen at all. Does a lot of things, id post the links but its to other boards that have stickies on it. Im just gonna try it out .25mg ed before bed for a few weeks and see what it does for me.


i guess superdrol kinda does set the standard... if you run it right its not that bad with sides

----------


## wukillabee

> i guess superdrol kinda does set the standard... if you run it right its not that bad with sides


Im so bad, already got my next cycle lined up. Gonna have to shot 2.5ml 3x a week, that should be interesting! Gonna roll like this:
weeks 1-4/6 dbol 30-50mg ed
weeks 1-14 test enth 750mg week
weeks 4-12 npp 600mg week 
Maybe throw some proviron in 50mg ed throughout, not sure on that one yet. Cant wait to see the difference between the dbol and oxy compounds. Looks like ur gonna find out before me though, let me know what u think.

----------


## Reed

> Im so bad, already got my next cycle lined up. Gonna have to shot 2.5ml 3x a week, that should be interesting! Gonna roll like this:
> weeks 1-4/6 dbol 30-50mg ed
> weeks 1-14 test enth 750mg week
> weeks 4-12 npp 600mg week 
> Maybe throw some proviron in 50mg ed throughout, not sure on that one yet. Cant wait to see the difference between the dbol and oxy compounds. Looks like ur gonna find out before me though, let me know what u think.


Um superdrol is DEFINITELY stronger than dbol.... I think the best way to run the superdrol is 20mg first week, then 30mg for the remaining 3 weeks.... any more and I think anyone no matter the size with start going over where the sides outweigh the benefits..... Screwy HDL/LDL levels especially......


I'd do 50mg of dbol if I were you.... You're not a tiny person by no means so do that.... maybe up the dose if you need..... You could run the dbol the whole time or run it for 6 weeks then pick another oral (halo, winny) and run it up to PCT just my two cents.... This will help you while you wait two weeks for the test e to clear before PCT..... Then when you stop taking your oral, start taking your Liv-52............

----------


## wukillabee

> Um superdrol is DEFINITELY stronger than dbol .... I think the best way to run the superdrol is 20mg first week, then 30mg for the remaining 3 weeks.... any more and I think anyone no matter the size with start going over where the sides outweigh the benefits..... Screwy HDL/LDL levels especially......
> 
> 
> I'd do 50mg of dbol if I were you.... You're not a tiny person by no means so do that.... maybe up the dose if you need..... You could run the dbol the whole time or run it for 6 weeks then pick another oral (halo, winny) and run it up to PCT just my two cents.... This will help you while you wait two weeks for the test e to clear before PCT..... Then when you stop taking your oral, start taking your Liv-52............


Well i do already have a grip of m-drol on hand, just run that to kickstart and forget the dbol? Save some bucks. Ill run an oral towards the end, not sure what just yet. I want to see how i react to winny first and if good (crossing fingers) then ill end the next cycle with winny tabs as well. This is just another bulk cycle since ima be natty this summer cus of my cycle timing. Timing it all so i can recover fine from this bulk were talkin about and then jump into the real deal, test prop/tren ace ed as a nice cutter leading into next summer! Next summer will be mine for sure! Watch those fitness ads, probably see me with some sponsors then haha!

----------


## stpete

> Im so bad, already got my next cycle lined up. Gonna have to shot 2.5ml 3x a week, that should be interesting! Gonna roll like this:
> weeks 1-4/6 dbol 30-50mg ed
> weeks 1-14 test enth 750mg week
> weeks 4-12 npp 600mg week 
> Maybe throw some proviron in 50mg ed throughout, not sure on that one yet. Cant wait to see the difference between the dbol and oxy compounds. Looks like ur gonna find out before me though, let me know what u think.


Better. D-bol @ 50mgs for 6 weeks. Split the dosages throughout the day and before bedtime. Now get back to your current cycle. haha....

----------


## wukillabee

> Better. D-bol @ 50mgs for 6 weeks. Split the dosages throughout the day and before bedtime. Now get back to your current cycle. haha....


True true. Ill start it at 50mg ed and maybe go up from there.

----------


## wukillabee

Today was supposed to be leg day but woke up to hear unfortunate news. Spent most of the day in the hospital with family so no gym and diet was kinda iffy today. Tomorrow everything will be back on track and will just have to workout legs and arms tomorrow, no biggie. Tomorrow should be a nice day in the gym. 

Gyno symps are totally gone for sure now, thank God! Not gonna take anymore nolva since it stays in your system for like 3 days so that should be enough to make sure its gone for now. Ill just be sure to keep it handy if anything pops up again i now know nolva does the trick for me just as good as l-dex does. Since starting nolva ive noticed no more weight/size gain but everything else has still been up like strength, energy, intensity, etc. If i remember correctly when i took the l-dex last time for this same problem my strength, intensity, everything really stopped going up. Seems nolva is the better choice for me for gyno symps when they pop up on cycle, thats without a 19-nor on cycle of course! If i was taking a 19-nor with gyno symps id for sure jump on l-dex since nolva is said to make it worse possibly. Looking in the mirror i can see much difference, all my muscles look so much fuller and define i love it! Even on a bulking diet my abs feel hard as a rock i swear, harder then before and im barely training them once or twice a week! My abs arent showing more than before but just feel a lot harder and define under that thin layer of fat i have on them. Nice to know when i diet down ill already have those hard abs ready to be shown! Will possibly take some pics saturday or sunday, we'll see.

----------


## wukillabee

Shot right quad 150mg today. Must have nicked a nerve on the way out or something. Got a grip of dark blood that followed the pin and got almost an instant bruise where i pinned. Since yesterday was supposed to be legs and today arms i had a double workout today doin both to keep caught up on things, boy was it exhausting!

Lying Leg Curl Super Set to Seated Leg Extensions:
2 warm ups on each
130 x 6 to 225 x 10 (felt solid here for 10 reps)
130 x 6 to 240 x 6 (Even Better! Personal best here for solid reps!)
130 x 6 to 240 x 6

Leg Press Super Set to Hack Squat Machine:
warm up on each
450 x 10 to 180 x 6
540 x 6 to 180 x 6
540 x 6 to 180 x 6 (Bout the same as last time but little easier)

Standing Single Leg Curl:
warm up
50 x 8
60 x 6
60 x 6 (Personal Best Here Too!)

Donkey Calf Raise Super Set to Standing Calf Raise:
warm up on each
180 x 10 to 200 x 8
200 x 8 to 200 x 6
200 x 8 to 200 x 6 (Feeling Dead Now and Gotta Do Arms)

Single Arm Preacher Curl Machine Super Set to Standing Overhead Single Ext:
warm up on each
70 x 6 to 50 x 8
70 x 6 to 60 x 6 (Felt Solid Here)
70 x 6 to 60 x 6 (No Stress on Elbows, All Tris!)

Standing EZ-Curls Super Set to Lying Skull Crushers:
warm up on each
115 x 6 to 115 x 8 (Wrists Killed On Curls so stopped)

Standing Hammer Curls to Same as Above:
50 x 8 to 115 x 8
60 x 6 to 115 x 8
60 x 6 to 115 x 8

Standing Overhead Cable Curls to Cable Press Downs Super Slow!:
warm up on each
60 x 8 to 80 x 10
70 x 6 to 95 x 8
70 x 6 to 95 x 8 (Felt Fu$king Huge by Now!)

Thats it! I don't care what the scale says at this point cus the mirror says it all and so does everyone else, "What the **** are you taking?" Haha! Really shows now, love it! Still crazy how i just started still, got like 10 more weeks. Gonna look so ill after this cycle i think.

Now 8hrs later my inject is killing! Just cus i hit a nerve for sure but kills none the less. Gonna try to wake up and do some first thing cardio with 12g bcaa before hand for 30min. Tomorrow will be off, can't wait! Overall today i hit some bigger weights in the start of my leg workout then on the presses i had more stamina but still same weight as last week. Next leg day ima go all out on squats and see where im at there, haven't done those in forever! Arms too was pretty solid. Didn't have time for forearms today but its all good.

----------


## ghettoboyd

sound great bro keep it up.r u gonna post picks throughout the cycle?just curiouse, i mant to see the making of a beast ha ha!just thought id check in.good luck man.

----------


## wukillabee

> sound great bro keep it up.r u gonna post picks throughout the cycle?just curiouse, i mant to see the making of a beast ha ha!just thought id check in.good luck man.


Yeah, ill try to get some tomorrow after my workout or tomorrow nite since tomorrow will be my last day of the oxys. From then on it will just be the 600mg test prop doin the work till the end when i throw the winny tabs in.

----------


## wukillabee

Shot left glute 150mg smooth. Thought id max incline chest today to see where im at and was kinda surprised, in a good way!

Incline Barbell Bench:
warm up
225 x 10 (felt almost like a damn warm up!)
275 x 6 (very strong here and smooth, no jerking what so ever)
275 x 6 (same as above)

Decline Barbell Bench:
warm up 
225 x 10
255 x 6
255 x 5

Decline Hammer Strength Press:
270 x 10 (felt almost like a warm up)
320 x 6 (felt easier than last week for sure)
320 x 6 

Incline Dumbell Fly Super Set to Machine Fly (Holding Static 5 sec and only going halfway back):
40 x 10 to 75 x 8
60 x 7 to 75 x 8
60 x 7 to 75 x 6

Felt pretty damn swole by this point so called it a day. Personal best today in incline. Last cycle i believe i did same weight but for barely 4 reps and couldn't do a second set. This time did 6 reps smooth for 2 sets back to back with only a minute rest between! Weights are goin up and physique is changing for sure. Get a lot more stares in the gym then normal, pretty crazy. Sorry, no pics yet. No one to take em rite now unfortunately. Maybe tonite after work? 

My body weight has been staying between 213 and 214 for the past 5 days so far. Im thinking i might have lost a bit of water weight and keeping some muscle. Still up 10lbs from when i first started. Guess by the end of this week coming up we'll see just how much water weight is in me since today will be my last day of oxymetholone.

----------


## wukillabee

Today was an unexpected off day. No biggie, will just hit the gym the rest of this week no problem. Shot left pec 150mg today with some problems, see here http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=378217

----------


## Reed

Good to hear everything worked out for you.


keep getting big!!

----------


## wukillabee

Took today off again. My gurl kept me up all nite and barely got 5hrs sleep before i had to wake up for class. No way i was gettin up so turned off the alarm and got a good 9hrs sleep, ahh! Just relaxed today and tried to recup from my shot yesterday. Everything seems like its much better now. Goin to the gym tomorrow for sure! Just no more pec shots for awhile i think, haha! Guess ima have to hit my quads more often then id like to.
Appetite is slowly coming back to me and no more drol type sides anymore like the bad pumps and bloody nose, feel great now! Thats one oral aas i dont see me using again. Dont know unless u try and i tried and didnt like! Now im gettin my appetite back ima try to eat more to of course GAIN more! This is supposed to be a clean bulking cycle after all. Ive noticed some fat loss in my stomach and all my muscles feel and look so much fuller and harder, freakin love it! Test treats me so good i swear!

----------


## wukillabee

^^^^Its Day 2 Above!^^^^ Tomorrow is day 3!

----------


## stpete

Too bad about that injection my man. Glad it's better now. Like that chest workout, you gettin bigger and stronger. Keep knockin it out bro.

----------


## wukillabee

> Too bad about that injection my man. Glad it's better now. Like that chest workout, you gettin bigger and stronger. Keep knockin it out bro.


Thanks! Tryin bro, tryin. Me and my gurl can see a big difference already in my physique and its barely week 5! Hopefully will be lookin pretty ill by the end, just hope to maintain what i made through pct!

----------


## wukillabee

Today i was in a rush and still am, never enough time in the day i swear! Anyways, even without the drol im still havin solid workouts so not missing the drol what so ever. Started taking liver supps today too to kinda get it up to par before i tax it again with winny tabs at the end. Shot left delt 150mg today no problems, yeah! Haha.

Barbell Front Shrugs:
2 warm ups
365 x 8 (felt good here)
405 x 6 (first time for this weight and reps!)
405 x 4 super set to 120lb dumbell shrugs for 8, drop set to 85lb for 6 drop set to 65lb for 8 holding static 5sec on each!

Seated Front Smith Machine Press:
warm up
225 x 10 (felt too easy)
275 x 6 (damn homie!)
275 x 6 super set to Hammer Strength Press 180 x 6 drop set to 90 x 6. Couldn't lift my arms at this point!

Standing Side Dumbell Laterials:
warm up
50 x 10 (kinda heart my stupid left pec cus of the bruise)
60 x 6 (same)
60 x 6

Bent Over Cable Laterials (Franco Columbo Style):
warm up
35 x 8
40 x 6
40 x 6

Side laterials made my left pec hurt a lot so didn't try to really go all out on that one. Other than that all was good, lifts still slightly goin up, can't freakin complain! God i love test! Weighed myself last nite at only 212lb now, barely up 9lb from 5 weeks ago. Then again hopefully its just water weight i lost since stopping the drols. Been eating much better now too since i dropped the drols so its much easier to grub my meals and carb up! Still stayin lean while getting strong!

----------


## stpete

Good weight Bee. Very nice. 
Yea, test is the best isn't it?! And you've still got a lot to look forward to. haha....

----------


## wukillabee

Ahh, another leg day. I swear legs takes so much out of me, i just want to lay down after working out legs. Anyways, woke up today with this pain/tingling feeling in my left knee right in the middle of the bone it seems. Just my luck, on leg day i get this pain. I havent injured my knee in anyway so i dont know what the hell it is. Just feel it when i put direct pressure on it, maybe i slept wrong idk? Didn't really hinder my workout thank God, felt it though doing calves which sucked.

Seated Leg Curls Super Setted to Seated Leg Extensions:
warm up on each
165 x 10 to 225 x 10 (felt hella easy here)
210 x 8 to 240 x 8 (still felt good)
210 x 6 to 255 x 6 (first time hitting this weight, the full stack!)
210 x 6 to 255 x 6 (felt dead already, haha)

Leg Press Super Set to Hack Squat Machine:
warm up on each
450 x 10 to 180 x 8
540 x 8 to 180 x 6
540 x 6 to 180 x 6

Lying Single Leg Curls:
warm up
60 x 8
70 x 6
70 x 6

Donkey Calf Raises Super Set to Standing Calf Raises:
warm up on each (already feeling the knee pain now)
180 x 10 to 200 x 8
200 x 8 to 200 x 6
200 x 8 to 200 x 6 (anymore legs and i would have fell over, literally)

Overall felt i had another strong leg day. Strength is still slightly goin up as seen in leg ext. My quads seem to be getting pretty dang strong and i can see the size growth in them in the mirror, my gurl loves it too! My hams seem so so, not too small but not as big as my quads. Towards the tail end of my cycle ima focus more on hams. Calves i think are my only lacking body part, everything else looks very in sync!

Felt so dead after this no way i was gonna do cardio or abs. Felt kinda bad cus its my day off today so i actually had time but leg day just really kills me. Im not getting fat at all so not really trippin on it and my abs are still there so no worries. Just wish i could hit em more often since summer is around the corner here. Tomorrow will make up for lost day this week so it will be back/arms and possibly cardio/abs. See how i feel.

----------


## wukillabee

Shot right tri today 150mg no prob. Had a pretty solid back workout and just a small arm workout since i was in a hurry and still am today. 

Pull Over Machine:
warm up
150 x 10
180 x 8
190 x 6
190 x 6

Seated Wide Grip Pull Downs:
warm up
195 x 10
225 x 6
225 x 6

T-Bar Rows (Old School Way):
warm up
225 x 8
275 x 6
275 x 6

Hammer Strength Reverse Grip Pull Downs Super Set to Low Row Pulls:
warm up on each
270 x 6 to 140 x 8
270 x 6 to 140 x 8

Standing Straight Arm Pull Downs:
warm up
75 x 8
75 x 6

Preacher Machine Single Arm Curls Super Set to Skull Crushers:
warm up on each
70 x 6 (barely) to 115 x 10 (Good Strength Here)
60 x 6 to 135 x 8
60 x 6 to 135 x 8

Didn't realize how tired my bis already where from doin back. Overall had a strong workout and ridiculous pump at the end where i couldn't even bend my arms 30 degrees for about 30 minutes! Tomorrow ill do abs and cardio since i havent done that in awhile now. Still not trippin on that though since this first 6-8 weeks i just want to bulk as much as possible then focus more at the end on more controlled movements and slightly cutting leading into pct. Then while in pct will have to eat a little more to keep my gains then after slim down a bit while in the summer here. All and all im sure it will all workout. Ill try to get some pics here soon. Ill weigh myself tonight too just to see where im at but i think im about the same, need to eat more meals!

----------


## 3dbigrigs

hey wukillabee how has it been going, I have been off the boards for a couple of months, nice to see that this cycle is working out better than that crappy one from last time. Looks like you have some good gains going, PM if you can I want to catch up with you.

----------


## wukillabee

> hey wukillabee how has it been going, I have been off the boards for a couple of months, nice to see that this cycle is working out better than that crappy one from last time. Looks like you have some good gains going, PM if you can I want to catch up with you.


Yeah, its goin pretty good. I mean the gear this time is 100% legit so can't complain. Just wish my weight would go up, guess i gotta eat more. Im averaging 5 solid meals a day not counting protein shakes or anything like that. Guess i gotta bump it up to 6 or 7 solid meals. Trying not only to eat lots of protein but carbs too, just not at night. Tryin to bulk up as much as possible this first half of the cycle. Doesn't seem that way though from the scale. Actually think ive lost some fat, haha!

----------


## wukillabee

Off day today and boy did i need one. Needed it physically and mentally. Been having a lot of things pop up in my personal life which suck but gotta deal with them and still stay focused on what im doing here.
Weighed myself lastnite before bed at 212lbs and today right when i woke up at 209.5lbs so im somewhere between there. Been trying to eat more since im not happy doin aas for just a handful of pounds. Im sure at my dose, 7-9hrs sleep, training routine, i should be doing better. That only leaves my diet which the food is great but gonna try to up the amount of meals. Im averaging a meal every 3hrs right now making it 5 solid meals a day. Im guessing thats not enough for me since this is where im at almost 6 weeks in now.
Still, im satisfied with my look which has changed, i just dont like what the scale tells me! Ive noticed my abs showing more which is a huge surprise since the last 2 weeks have been zero cardio and abs maybe once a week! Cant imagine what theyll look like towards the end when im really workin on them? Every muscle group is noticably thicker, more define, and stronger so everything is doing its role including the test prop for sure. Just gonna try to eat more to gain more! Id be happy with 220lbs end of cycle while keeping at least 215lbs after pct. Guess im not too far from there, gonna bang this out for 14 weeks! Last 6 weeks will be a little surprise, youll see!

----------


## Muscleking89

Hey brah, can you post any b4 & after pics? It seems that your cycle is going pretty well! Good luck!

----------


## wukillabee

> Hey brah, can you post any b4 & after pics? It seems that your cycle is going pretty well! Good luck!


Peep my log of first cycle and look towards the end for pics, pretty much looked like that before i started. Been trying to get pics these last few days but my gurl hasnt been around and our schedules have been busy. Ima try to get some asap though since im almost near the middle of my cycle already. Only thing i really see different is each mucle group seems noticably larger/fuller and slightly more define which are all good things of course. Since i dropped the drol ive noticed my waist went down a bit so i might have had some water retention in my stomach on the drol.

----------


## wukillabee

Today was another unexpected off day. Got called into work early today at the last minute so no time to train. Shot my right glute 150mg smooth. I think i just might workout mon-fri since ive noticed with my schedule im usually takin the weekend off cus something pops up. That will make it a little easier i think.

----------


## wukillabee

Shot left quad 150mg no prob. I think next time i run prop ima just do 100mg ed for 700mg week since im handling 600mg week fine for a bulk. Next time i ever run a long ester ima shot 750mg week for sure. Anyways, had another great workout as always on test and finished a little early so had time to bang out some abs and cardio finally. Felt good to do some cardio!

Incline Dumbell Flys:
warm up
60 x 10 (Easy)
75 x 8 (Felt good here)
75 x 8 (wanted to try 80s but couldn't find em)

Incline Barbell Press:
warm up
225 x 10 (easy)
255 x 4 (pre-exhausting with flys feelin here)
255 x 4

Decline Hammer Strength Machine:
warm up
320 x 8 (easier than last week)
320 x 8 drop set to 270 x 8

Cable Flys Super Set to Bent Over Flys Super Set to Lower Cable Flys:
warm up on all
70 x 8 to 70 x 8 to 40 x 8
70 x 8 to 70 x 6 to 50 x 8

4 sets of abs and 15 min treadmill

Pecs felt solid as hell and pretty toasted after all this. I used to do more exercises/reps for chest but realized i was overtraining so now i keep it simple and well it works better for me. Haven't weighed myself again lately but id safely say im still in the 212lb range. Really want to hit at least a solid 220lb without adding any fat at the end of this cycle and hopefully keep and maintain at 215lb after pct going into summer. Thats my goals for this cycle, im sure i can reach it.

----------


## number twelve

awesome log man keep it up!

----------


## wukillabee

> awesome log man keep it up!


Thanks bro, tryin my best here really. Gonna try to get some pics up soon for everyone and myself but i can see the progress in the mirror, dont need pics so much for myself. Check ur pm bro!

----------


## number twelve

replied : )

----------


## wukillabee

Shot right delt 150mg no prob. Been goin through some real shit lately in my personal life so its been fu$king with me but its getting better slowly. Anyways, diet should be back on point today or for sure by tomorrow since last couple days have slacked big time. Today had a pretty solid workout as always since this cycle so can't complain, love it! When im workin delts in the mirror im like who the fu$k is that big guy? Haha.

Standing Front Barbell Shrugs:
2 warm ups
365 x 6
365 x 8 (Test Boost!)
365 x 6 Super Set to 120lb Dumbells 8 solid reps

Seated Hammer Strength Machine Press:
warm up
180 x 10 (felt strong here)
230 x 4 (felt ok here)
230 x 3 Super Set to Grabbing a 45lb plate and 10 front raises smooth!

Standing Dumbell Side Laterials:
warm up
50 x 10 (felt easy)
65 x 4 (thought it would be easy but already feeling spent)
60 x 5

Seated Bent Over Dumbell Side Laterials:
warm up
50 x 10 (felt easy again)
65 x 8 (no prob)
65 x 8 (grunt it out, haha)

Done! Was in a super hurry and still am right now. Overall things are getting better now personally so my gym should be getting better now too. Should be hitting legs tomorrow after class, ahh, legs!

----------


## wukillabee

Another brutal day of legs for me. Still feeling pretty strong and getting really strong on the leg extensions. I can see my quads have given more shape and gotten a little bigger, calves too!

Leg ext super set to lying leg curl:
2 warm ups on each
240 x 10 (solid) to 110 x 10
255 x 8 (full stack) to 130 x 6
255 x 8 to 130 x 6

Leg Press:
2 warm ups
540 x 10
630 x 8 (personal best for these reps)
630 x 6

Squat machine:
warm up
230 x 4
230 x 4 (felt kinda weird)

Standing single leg curls:
warm up
50 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8

Standing calve raise super set to donkey calve raise:
warm up
230 x 10 to 160 x 10
250 x 8 to 160 x 8
275 x 8 to 160 x 8
275 x 8 to 160 x 6

Felt pretty spent after this. Tried the squat machine for the first time and that thing is weird at my gym. Next time i might max leg press with no pre exhausting or anything and see where im at. First time i did 14 plates (7 each side) for 8 reps and 2 sets of it especially after hitting quads/hams already. No cardio or abs today, tomorrow i will. Starting next week i might change my routine up a bit for the last half of this cycle, well see.

----------


## stpete

Lookin good man. Yea i've noticed that you have been pre exhausting your legs the last couple of times. I like to do that too on occasion. I think i know the squat machine you speak of. Can you face forward or backward in it to hit different muscles? If so, that machine is a bitch and i love it.
Keep up the good work my man.

----------


## wukillabee

> Lookin good man. Yea i've noticed that you have been pre exhausting your legs the last couple of times. I like to do that too on occasion. I think i know the squat machine you speak of. Can you face forward or backward in it to hit different muscles? If so, that machine is a bitch and i love it.
> Keep up the good work my man.



Yeah u could but if u faced backwards someone would have to pull the release lever for u and put it back since it will be behind u. Just feels weird cus its moves like in a S motion, not straight up and down. Felt some pain in my knees to when i did it so idk? Maybe ill give it another try.

----------


## wukillabee

Shot left tri 150mg no prob. Kinda pressed for time again today so no abs/cardio today. Been having a lot on my plate lately personally and with school so tryin to do my best while on cycle. Just wish i could do more. In a week or two i should be caught up on things and will be able to hit the gym more and focus more on cardio and abs towards the end to lean up going into pct then eat my ass off again to keep my gains.

Pull Over Machine:
warm up
165 x 10
190 x 6
190 x 6

Half Rack Deads:
2 warm ups
315 x 8
365 x 6
365 x 6 

Bent Over Dumbell Rows:
warm up
75 x 10
95 x 6
95 x 7 (test boost!)

Standing Straight Arm Wide Grip Pull Downs:
warm up
75 x 8
90 x 6
90 x 6

Preacher Bar Dumbell Single Arm Curls Super Set to Single Arm Extension Overhead:
warm up on each
50 x 6 to 50 x 8
50 x 6 to 50 x 8 (wrist started hurting on curls)

Single Cable Curls Super Set to Cable Kick Backs:
warm up on each
60 x 10 to 50 x 8
75 x 8 to 50 x 6
75 x 8 to 50 x 6

Thats all for today. I was surprised for my cable curls since ive never done 75lb per arm especially for reps like that strict and after doing back and all that. Crazy how aas makes you recover so dang fast. Like yesterday when i did legs pretty hard and today it feels like i didn't even workout legs yesterday like i could do them today if i wanted to. Crazy how im never sore anymore from working out by my strength and stamina in the gym keeps going up. Love it!

Gonna take the weekend off but gonna try to do some cardio and abs over the weekend. Starting monday i want to start a new routine and the following week ill be adding some orals back into the mix til i start pct.

----------


## CHUCKYthentic

WUKILLABEE AINT NOTHING TO F*** WIT! WUKILLABE AINT NOTHIN TO F*** WIT!

Haha listened to that CD earlier! lookin good bro GET IT!

----------


## wukillabee

> WUKILLABEE AINT NOTHING TO F*** WIT! WUKILLABE AINT NOTHIN TO F*** WIT!
> 
> Haha listened to that CD earlier! lookin good bro GET IT!


Yep yep, thats some old ish! Got my name from one of Ghosts solo cds, forget which one. Name of the song is winter warz, peep it out.

----------


## wukillabee

Not much to report yesterday or today since they are off days for me. Didnt get a chance to pin before work today so im gonna have to tonite after work. Still feel good and solid but havent really noticed any more gains weight wise for the last week or so. Gonna throw some orals in here soon so that should help bring things up a bit towards the end. Will focus more on cutting towards the end of this cycle as well anyways. Next time i know not to bulk with prop since enthante treats me better in that respect. Ive noticed with the prop it seems to make me more solid, vascular, even burn some fat as well. Enthante is about the same with slight bloat but more size i think. Anyways, when i say cut i dont mean to the extreme this time so im not gonna alter my diet much. Just gonna throw in as much as cardio as possible as well as abs 3x a week. I think that will do the trick for me.

----------


## wukillabee

Shot left glute yesterday 150mg no prob. Today shot right quad 150mg no prob. Felt like maxing out flat bench today and glad i did.

Flat Barbell Bench Press:
warm up
225 x 12 (easy)
315 x 3 (all me)
315 x 3 (all me) drop set to 225 for 6 to 135 x 8

Decline Barbell Bench Press:
warm up
225 x 8
255 x 4
255 x 4 

Incline Dumbell Flys:
warm up
50 x 10
65 x 6
65 x 6

Cable Fly 21's with 70lbs smooth super set to Low Cable Flys for 10 with 40lbs.

Ive never tried 315 before and was surprised i well i handled it today, very happy with that. First 2.5 reps on each set i did totally myself with no spot and only needed slight help on the top half of the last rep to re-rack it. Was kinda in a hurry today since i had to get some more dang lean ground beef at the store and cook it and eat it before work today, still gotta do that. Thought cooking 4lbs of ground beef yesterday would last me more than a couple days but thought wrong, haha.

----------


## wukillabee

Got out of class a little early today so had plenty of time to workout for once! Had a pretty solid workout i think and weights from last time seem easier to pull then before.

Lat Pulldown Machine:
warm up
195 x 10
240 x 6
240 x 6 drop set to 180 x 4 to 120 x 6 behind the neck holding static 5 sec.

Half Rack Deads: (Gonna start doin these more)
2 warm ups
365 x 8 (better than last time)
365 x 6

Iso Lat Underhand Grip Pull Down Super Set to Iso Lat Low Pull:
warm up on each
270 x 8 to 180 x 10
270 x 6 to 230 x 8
270 x 6 to 230 x 6

Lat Pulldown Close Grip:
warm up
180 x 6 (wasnt feelin it)
180 x 6

3 sets of hypers and 3 sets of abs

Overall my back was real pumped when i finished, those half deads really pumped them up! Last week when i started the deads for the first time in forever my lower back was sore as shit for the next like 3 days. Thats why this week even though i did the same weight much easier i didnt add anymore weight just yet. Gotta get used to em more then maybe do some full deads. I used to do full deads but i noticed when i do half deads it works my back much more. Starting this week ima hit the cardio and abs much more pretty much til the end of summer. Days i can really focus on cardio will be thursday after my workout, friday first thing in the morn and again after workout, saturday first thing in morn (off day), sunday first thing in morn (off day). Im sure that schedule will help burn some fat leaning me up going into pct and throughout. Abs will be 2-3 times a week.

----------


## wukillabee

This is the new cycle plan here, first post will also be updated:

weeks 1-4 Oxymetholone 75mg ed (didn't like)
weeks 1-14 Test Prop 600mg week (shot mon/wed/fri/sun)
weeks 4-8 NOW Liver Detox & Regenerator (bomb liver cleanse supp)
weeks 8-11 M-Drol (superdrol clone) 30mg ed
weeks 11-14 Winny tabs 50-?mg ed
weeks 10-14 hcg 1000iu week (500iu mon/500iu thur)
weeks 7-? Doxycycline 200mg ed (Starting to get too many pimps on back/delts)

PCT:
weeks 14-18 Same Liver Clease as above
weeks 14-15 Clomid 100mg ed (depends how long since it makes acne worse!)
weeks 14-17 (20 days) Aromasin tabs 25mg ed
weeks 14-18 Nolva tabs 20mg ed

Last week of m-drol will be a bridge to the winny since ill be stacking 30mg m-drol and 50mg winny together for that week then go from there with just the winny. Ill start at 50mg since this lab seems a bit overdosed and go from there on the dose by 25mg increments.

Clomid will be used more as a jumpstart and if it doesnt make my acne worse or effect it then ill use it for 3 more weeks at just 50mg ed. I just know coming off my last cycle i did Clomid/Nolva/l-dex all liquid stuff and had horrible horrible acne all over my chest/back/delts! Dont want that ever again! Then again it could have just been my hormone changes and the liquid clomid/nolva combo could have been fake since i know the l-dex was real. Thats why id never go chems again, pharm grade tabs only for me for pct. PCT is too important imo to really on chems and especially when pharm tabs aren't that expensive anyways.

Should i take the liver cleanse during pct or after since nolva and i think clomid are also liver toxic? Any suggestions welcome. Thanks!

----------


## Reed

tiny....

go w/ 3/4 deads on the rack, none of that pvssy let me pick up about 2 inches to see how cool i am. i think i'll go back to 3/4 when i start to doing deads again.

Seems though you gotta alot of shit packed into one cycle, maybe drop an oral...

i'll look over all that later just got back from the buffet need to rest for a minute...

----------


## wukillabee

> tiny....
> 
> go w/ 3/4 deads on the rack, none of that pvssy let me pick up about 2 inches to see how cool i am. i think i'll go back to 3/4 when i start to doing deads again.
> 
> Seems though you gotta alot of shit packed into one cycle, maybe drop an oral...
> 
> i'll look over all that later just got back from the buffet need to rest for a minute...


Maybe i go 3/4 down. I go just below my knees then back up on deads. If i dropped an oral then it would be the m-drol. In total its like this, 4 weeks of oxy, 4 weeks off with liv supps, 7 weeks of oral (1 week stacked), start pct including liv supps again. I dont think that will be too harsh. What do u think?

----------


## Reed

I think you should bump up you test dose start with the mdrol and finish out on the winny... but how much bigger and leaner ya gonna get with more and more drugs??? think about it, you gonna be able to come off and maintain all that new muscle on natural test levels??? 

The important question is what do YOU think

----------


## wukillabee

> I think you should bump up you test dose start with the mdrol and finish out on the winny... but how much bigger and leaner ya gonna get with more and more drugs??? think about it, you gonna be able to come off and maintain all that new muscle on natural test levels??? 
> 
> The important question is what do YOU think


Ive got just enough prop to run 600mg week for 14 weeks as originally planned so cant really up the dose at this point. My next cycle for sure ima up the dose but gotta work with what ive got here.
Thats exactly what we talked about before, starting with the mdrol and finishing with the winny towards the end here leading up to pct. Dont tell me ur getting all conservative on me now? 
Hit me up bro, ur a hard guy to get a hold of offline.

----------


## wukillabee

Shot left delt 150mg no prob. Slept in wayyy too late today and in a hell of a rush right now so did what i could at the gym. Felt strong as always today and weight seemed a little easier to lift. Same weight as last time pretty much but more strict and easier to do.

Behind the Back Barbell Shrugs:
2 warm ups
365 x 6
365 x 6
365 x 8 (test boost, haha) Super Set to 120lb dumbell shrugs 6 reps drop set to 85lb bells for 8 reps.

EZ-Curl Bar Upright Rows:
2 warm ups
125 x 6
125 x 8 (test boost again)

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press:
2 warm ups
210 x 6 (felt sore already)
210 x 4 Super Set to 45lb plate front raise for 10 reps

Dumbell Laterial Flys:
warm up
50 x 8 (sore as hell at this point, delts hella pumped!)
50 x 8

Thats all i had time for today and still in a mad rush now before work. Felt like a good workout, just really missed out on rear delts but those aren't underdeveloped at all so im sure they'll be fine. Cant wait til this day is over and i have 3 days off in a row! Then starts the cardio tomorrow! Will for sure try to get some pics up during my 3 days off, shouldn't be too busy this week like others. Gonna give Reed a run for his money once i post my pics up, haha!

----------


## Reed

> Ive got just enough prop to run 600mg week for 14 weeks as originally planned so cant really up the dose at this point. My next cycle for sure ima up the dose but gotta work with what ive got here.
> Thats exactly what we talked about before, starting with the mdrol and finishing with the winny towards the end here leading up to pct. Dont tell me ur getting all conservative on me now? 
> Hit me up bro, ur a hard guy to get a hold of offline.


Oh yeah I forgot I was thinking this is the next cycle for some reason... i was wondering why you wanted to do drol again....

yeah do what we discussed but like i said earlier good luck on holding on to all that muscle...

----------


## wukillabee

> Oh yeah I forgot I was thinking this is the next cycle for some reason... i was wondering why you wanted to do drol again....
> 
> yeah do what we discussed but like i said earlier good luck on holding on to all that muscle...


I was like wtf is this guy talking about now, haha! Yeah i got a hell of a lot of supp supps with pct to help like cellmass, pre-workout mix, kre-akaline, etc along with my pct of course so all that should help. Cellmass actually works very good for me as well as kre-akaline with no bloat and the pre-workout supp will really help too (forgot the name of it). Thats my plan of action to keep the gains ima make on this lovely second cycle.

----------


## wukillabee

> Oh yeah I forgot I was thinking this is the next cycle for some reason... i was wondering why you wanted to do drol again....
> 
> yeah do what we discussed but like i said earlier good luck on holding on to all that muscle...


Na, my next cycle is gonna be sick bro. A real bulker, test/deca /dbol ! Thats gonna be the ill sh;t!

----------


## stpete

Lookin good man. Good shoulder workout and i like the weight with the shrugs. Good job.
When is that next cycle to start?

----------


## wukillabee

> Lookin good man. Good shoulder workout and i like the weight with the shrugs. Good job.
> When is that next cycle to start?


Probably late september. Already almost have all the gear ready for it, just gotta wait now. Ill finish this round may then off for 3-4 months, then start up again. Probably do 14 weeks again, especially since theyre all long esters im going to be doing next time. Then off again, then have a nice pre-summer cutter with prop/tren ace.

----------


## Reed

> I was like wtf is this guy talking about now, haha! Yeah i got a hell of a lot of supp supps with pct to help like cellmass, pre-workout mix, kre-akaline, etc along with my pct of course so all that should help. Cellmass actually works very good for me as well as kre-akaline with no bloat and the pre-workout supp will really help too (forgot the name of it). Thats my plan of action to keep the gains ima make on this lovely second cycle.


eat son. start waking up in the middle of the night to feed. stay growing....

----------


## wukillabee

> eat son. start waking up in the middle of the night to feed. stay growing....


What would you recommend to eat in the middle of the night when i wake up? Maybe a sustained release protein shake and ...? Hit me up bro.

----------


## wukillabee

Uh, legs. I swear this day of the week takes sooo much out of me. Im dead for like an hour after i workout i swear. Anyways, decided to go straight to the leg press and see where im at there without pre-exhausting or anything like that, just some warm ups of course. Then hit my hams good, then super set the quads and hams, then hit calves, then DONE!

Leg Press:
2 Warm Ups
630 x 8
720 x 6 (Personal Best)
720 x 6
720 x 5

Smith Machine Ham Squats (feet like 2 feet forward so weight is on your hams/glutes, kills it!):
warm up
185 x 10
225 x 6
225 x 6

Super Set Leg Ext with Lying Leg Curls:
warm up on each
180 x 10 to 110 x 10
225 x 10 to 130 x 8
225 x 8 to 130 x 8

Donkey Calf Raises:
warm up
180 x 12
200 x 10 (full stack)
200 x 10
200 x 10

I was wayyyy dead after this and no way was gonna do any treadmill, fu$k that! Got a lot of ish to do today anyways so ill be free the next 2 days for plenty of cardio first thing in the morn and after my workout tomorrow. Pics will be up soon, for sure before monday. Really want to get some pics before i start the orals on monday. Also noticed some damn headaches i think from the doxycycline ive been taking for my acne. Since i started the doxy ive noticed random headaches and i never never get headaches. Hope it passes once this stuff is stable in my body, takes like 3 weeks!

Overall i was pretty proud of myself on the leg press. 8 plates on each side is pretty good for me. I know other peeps probably do much more but for me i was very happy and for reps with all my legs and no help. Ive noticed im pretty solid more now all over, lovin it. People i talk to at the gym totally notice a difference and are like wtf are you taking? Ever heard of muscle tech? Thats what all the pros take! Haha!

----------


## wukillabee

Shot right tri 150mg no prob. My routine is kinda messed up cus i woke up round 12:30 pm. Anyways, woke up and did 30min of cardio, ate, yard work, ate again, gym, ate again, and now its already 8:30pm. I gotta wake up earlier tomorrow. 

Machine Preacher Single Arm Curl Super Set to SkullCrushers:
warm up on each
80 x 6 to 115 x 10
80 x 6 to 135 x 6
80 x 6 to 135 x 6

Low Cable Single Arm Curl Super Set to Reverse Grip Cable Pull Downs:
warm up on each
65 x 10 to 110 x 10
80 x 6 to 140 x 10
80 x 6 to 140 x 10

Over Head Cable Curl Super Set to Slow Pause Style Push Downs:
warm up on each
60 x 8 to 95 x 10
70 x 6 to 110 x 10
70 x 6 to 110 x 10

4 sets of forearms and 10min of cardio afterwards. Had a crazy pump in my arms today in the gym. Tomorrow and sunday will be off days but gonna hit that am cardio both days.

----------


## wukillabee

Woke up on day 6 and did 30min cardio. NO updates since off days. Gonna weigh myself in a minute but have been averaging between 212-213lbs when i weigh myself eod. Heres some quick pics to give you guys a little idea. Not the best pics since i took them myself and the bathroom has the best lighting but little room. Will try to get my gurl to take some pics later on which will come out much better. Better than nothing though.

----------


## wukillabee

Today was a rushed day. Gurl shot my right glute lastnight 150mg but as soon as she broke the skin i got a really bad pain like she hit a nerve or something. Sore as hell today at the site, dont know what the hell she hit goin in. Forgot my gym gear today in a rush so made the best of what i could of my workout. Also had no spotters today so that sucked.

Incline Dumbell Flys:
warm up
60 x 10
70 x 8

Incline Barbell Press:
warm up
225 x 10
255 x 4 drop set to 185 x 4 to 135 x 8

Decline Barbell Press: 
warm up
225 x 6 
225 x 6

Decline Hammer Strength Machine:
warm up
320 x 8 super set to dips 8 reps
320 x 8 super set to dips 8 reps (feel easier this week, gonna up the weight next week on this exercise!)

Thats all for today. Starting m-drol (superdrol clone) today as well. Forgot to take it this morning since i was half awake for school so gonna take 2 caps now and another cap 6-7hrs later. Gonna take a total of 30mg ed for 3 weeks leading into my winstrol . This is the last half now of the cycle so trying to lean out a bit but still gain muscle size and cuts of course. Pretty much everyone's goal when cycling, haha! I make it come true though.

----------


## Rockin Z28

from the pics it looks like you're having a bit of gyno beginning to develop..is this fat or estrogen related? keep up the good work though

----------


## wukillabee

> from the pics it looks like you're having a bit of gyno beginning to develop..is this fat or estrogen related? keep up the good work though


Haha, everyone who dont know me says that! Sucks cus its not gyno. Had puffy nips since i was like 8yrs old. They look normal when theyre cold but when warm or netruel they are naturally puffy. Hate it but cant do much without a couple grand worth of surgery. I dont have any fat in my pecs, all solid. Those pics suck cus i look bloated when im really not, just teaser pics since everyone was buggin to see something. Ill get some good ones up with a real camera. Thanks bro! Cycle is goin real good and strong and cant wait to see how it goes now with the m-drol bridging into the winstrol . Should be a nice little recomp there dryin me out to pct real good! Thats the plan anyway. I do look somewhat bloated but when i feel the area its solid as hell, no water so idk? Lately i have noticed though a little bloat and havent changed anything diet wise or anything. Either way i know it will pass when the m-drol kicks in.

----------


## Emondo

> Haha, everyone who dont know me says that! Sucks cus its not gyno. Had puffy nips since i was like 8yrs old. They look normal when theyre cold but when warm or netruel they are naturally puffy. Hate it but cant do much without a couple grand worth of surgery. I dont have any fat in my pecs, all solid.


omg if u hav to explain that to 1 more person lol

----------


## wukillabee

> omg if u hav to explain that to 1 more person lol


I know right? Maybe i should put that on my profile, haha! Then again, no one reads those either. Its all good, wtf can u do? Just happy my cycle and all is good!

----------


## lovex

hii bro,
I might missed out , how much did u gained until now....if possible can u write on Week basis (1stweek, 2nd week,....)
thanks :-)

----------


## wukillabee

> hii bro,
> I might missed out , how much did u gained until now....if possible can u write on Week basis (1stweek, 2nd week,....)
> thanks :-)


I started at 202-203. Im now steady at 211-212, sometimes 213 but u get the idea. No huge gains here but for sure quality gains and im happy so far. I dont weigh myself much so thats probably why i dont post it much. I might post it end of each week though but like i said, these last few weeks my weight has been steady now. Id love to hit 220 by end of cycle and keep at least 213 after pct so well see. Been eating as much as i can without gaining any fat. If anything i see ive lost a bit of fat in the mid section and my weight has gone up 10lbs, cant complain about that! Thats with no fat burners and barely if any cardio. Test just does that for me. 
As ive said before if u missed it im doing much more cardio now for this last half since summer is nearing and tryin to dry out more leading into pct.

----------


## wukillabee

Yesterday shot left quad 150mg no prob. Woke up hella late today so was in a rush but had just enough time for a solid back workout. Second day of m-drol at 30mg and already feel stronger! Taking 20mg pre-workout and 10mg 6-7hrs later.

Lat Pull Downs:
2 warm ups
240 x 6 (little easier this week)
240 x 6 drop set to 165 x 8

3/4 Deads:
2 warm ups
315 x 10 (solid!)
405 x 6 (feeling it good!)
405 x 6

Rack Dumbell Rows:
warm up
85 x 10
100 x 6
100 x 6

Close Grip Pull Down Super Set to Standing Straight Arm Pull Downs Wide Grip:
warm up on each
165 x 8 to 75 x 8
165 x 8 to 75 x 8

Thats all for today. Back felt wide after my workout and solid, loved it! Once this m-drol is in full swing im sure it will only be better. Plan on doing delts/abs tomorrow since i should have much more time at the gym tomorrow.

----------


## wukillabee

Woke up late, shot delt 3 times no luck, not enough time to get a full workout today so left it for another and ate instead. Pinned my right delt in 3 different spots and everytime hit a fuc$ing nerve. I swear its hit or miss with my delts. Since my gurl was home i just had her pin my left glute 150mg, no pain this time. Ran some errands and ate instead so still had a productive day. Gonna hit legs tomorrow, should be interesting.

----------


## personaltrainermark

Keep it up bro, glad to hear your making some solid gains. I'll be watching from here on out.

----------


## wukillabee

> Keep it up bro, glad to hear your making some solid gains. I'll be watching from here on out.


Thanks bro, well see how solid the gains are after pct. Im making great gains in strength every workout and feel so [email protected] solid its crazy. I have a pretty good pct planned out this time around so im sure ill keep whatever actual muscle gains i do get from this cycle.

----------


## personaltrainermark

> Im making great gains in strength every workout and feel so [email protected] solid its crazy.


Haha, I can't wait for my test to kick in fully. I started a log if you wanted to check it out. Should be one of the top 5-6 on the cycle forum. Im doing test-p for 8 weeks with winny the last 5 or 6 weeks I hope I am mocking your words in a couple weeks.

----------


## wukillabee

No gym wednesday then out of now where wednesday night i left with my gurl to a desert resort for 3 days. Just got back today with a tan and 4 more pounds! Feel a little bloated for some reason but diet was reasonable even though we ate out every meal of those 3 days. Maybe i needed some days off to grow? I still feel solid. Had a sticking point of 212lbs and now im 216.5lbs! Will probably do early morning cardio tomorrow and then start back up again monday morning with the gym. Monday will be the start of week 2 of the m-drol as well and starting hcg monday so im sure it will be solid from here on out. No more spur of the moment trips but it was a good one! Shot left tri yesterday 150mg.

----------


## wukillabee

Diet back on track, everything is go time now. Shot right glute 150mg no prob. Weighed myself today at 217lbs. Feel a little bloat in the stomach area thought but im sure its not 6lbs of bloat! Feeling some more hardness too which is great, probably from the m-drol. Looking forward to a solid chest day tomorrow!

----------


## wukillabee

Gonna shot my prop and first shot of hcg in a bit when i get outa the shower. Today was another solid day and little strength increase, probably from takin some days off and the m-drol. Felt solid and hard as hell today in the gym, loved it!

Incline Barbell Press:
warm up
225 x 10 (easy)
275 x 5
275 x 4 drop set to 135 x 6 holding static 5sec on each

Decline Barbell Press:
warm up
225 x 8
235 x 6 drop set to 185 x 6 holding static 5sec on each

Incline Dumbell Fly Super Set to Flat Dumbell Fly:
warm up on each
50 x 8 to 50 x 8 (felt dead already)

Cable Flys 21's Super Set to Low Cable UnderHand Grip Fly:
70 x 21 to 40 x 10

3 sets of abs. On my last set of lower abs i get an amazing cramp like a charlie horse. Hurt so ****ing bad and locked up for a good 5 minutes. Any ideas on this? I took 2grams of taurine before workout and stretch my abs in between sets. Gotta go shower, pin, then eat before work.

----------


## wukillabee

Forgot to mention yesterday i shot my left quad 150mg no prob and my right quad 1ml (500iu) hcg . Damn, shooting hcg straight from the fridge feels weird, its cold! Haha. Woke up today with a mean pain in my lower right lat, must have slept on it wrong. Good thing it didn't really hinder my workout today but its way more sore now, sucks.

Machine Pullovers 2 sets of warm up for a stretch

3/4 Deads:
2 warm up sets
315 x 8 (did it pretty easy)
425 x 5 
425 x 4

Wide Grip Lat Pull Downs:
warm up
225 x 8
240 x 6
240 x 6

T-Bar Rows (Old School Way):
warm up
225 x 8
270 x 5
270 x 4

Wide Grip Pull Down Behind the Neck Super Set to Straight Arm Wide Grip Pull Downs:
warm up on each
150 x 6 to 75 x 8
150 x 6 to 75 x 6

4 sets of Broom Twists and 2 sets of Side Crunchs

Strength is kind of at a plateau now but its still at least 20-50lbs stronger on almost all lifts then before cycle. Im hoping the m-drol and for sure the winny will bring my strength up a tad before i end the cycle. Trying to also train smart so i dont tear any muscle though. I do feel though these plateau weights im lifting easier though so thats still a strength increase even though the weight itself isn't going up. 

My weight has been consistant now at 216.5-217lbs since i got back from my little vacation and time off. Maybe that really made a difference in recover and/or the m-drol is kickin in but again m-drol doesn't make you hold any water so hopefully its muscle increase.

----------


## Reed

god you're such a weak little child....

hahaha jk bro


keep on going

----------


## wukillabee

> god you're such a weak little child....
> 
> hahaha jk bro
> 
> 
> keep on going


Where the hell have u been? Sleeping the days away huh? Stayin focused and feeling good overall. Not lifting weight like u but i dont think many on this site can. Still, its workin out good for me so far. Cant complain.

----------


## wukillabee

Shot my right delt 150mg no prob. Woke up today with the same spot in my back feeling hella bent so decided to listen to my body and take the day off. Today would just have been shoulders but still dont need any added pressure. Its feeling better now throughout the day so im sure it'll be good by tomorrow. Gonna do shoulders/arms/abs tomorrow then legs friday and weekend off. Thats the plan anyway.

----------


## wukillabee

Shot left delt 1ml (500iu) no prob today. Had a great workout today with some strength increases and more intensity in the gym. Probably from the m-drol but love it! Can't wait til next week to through in 50mg winny tabs ed, mmm thats gonna be good with some m-drol! Already cut up my 50mg tabs in half today to make em 25mg tabs, haha.

Behind the back Barbell Shrugs:
2 warm up sets
365 x 6 (solid and felt easy to do perfect form)
365 x 6
365 x 6 Super Set to 120lb dumbells for 6, drop set to 85lb for 6, drop set to 65lb for 6 holding static on each for 5sec, pumped!

Hammer Strength Machine Front Press:
warm up
230 x 6 (might be personal best so far, will have to look back on my log. 2 45lb plates and 25lb plate each side, looked heavy, haha)
230 x 6 Super Set to 45lb plate front raises for 10 to 140 x 8 super slow!

Standing Side Laterial Dumbell Raises:
warm up
50 x 8
65 x 5 (Not the best form so went down)
60 x 6
60 x 6

Bent Over Cable Side Laterial Raises:
warm up
35 x 8
40 x 6
40 x 6 drop set to 25 x 8 super slow

6 sets of abs and 15 minutes treadmill.

Overall felt hella solid and lookin a little more dry then before. M-drol is known to do that, just can't imagine how the winny is gonna add to the effect! Weighed in before the gym at 214.8lbs, tear. As long as i gain at least 10-12lbs of solid muscle after pct and leaner then i was coming in this cycle then ill be very happy. So far it looks like i will easily achieve that goal. My starting weight before cycle was 202-203lbs.

----------


## personaltrainermark

Your a animal! Throwing weights around like they are nothing. I think you'll reach yor goal for sure. Just keep doing what your doing and keep you head in the game.

----------


## Ashman46

great log and good job bro

----------


## youngerlion

good job on the up to date log. keep up the good work

----------


## wukillabee

Today i was in a rush so ran through my arm routine not really paying much attention to exercises/reps/etc. The gym was also packed too so instead of waiting and waiting i just jumped from one to another like giant sets almost. Overall had a great arm day. Highlight of it was machine singe arm preacher curls for 90lb and 5 reps each arm. When i start the winny next week im gonna try and stay in the 8-10 rep range goin for more muscle contractions and pump then super heavy low reps like what ive been doing for the most part here. This will also help me going into pct as well i think. 

Really can't complain about anything except back/delt acne, aint no joke! Tried all the scrubs, otc pills, doxycycline, nothing will stop it. Got it at bay now but still, its pretty bad on my back. Resorting to the accutane route now, its on its way. Just gonna do a low dose of 20mg ed as soon as i get it in the mail. This way it will be kicked in fully when i start pct and when the acne will probably be at its peak with all the hormones goin everywhere.

----------


## wukillabee

> Your a animal! Throwing weights around like they are nothing. I think you'll reach yor goal for sure. Just keep doing what your doing and keep you head in the game.


Thanks bro, tryin! Its crazy cus all the guys i see in the gym everyday for are like ****, your gettin big bro! Couple ask directly but i dont say shit, better that way in the long run i think. They wouldn't understand anyways. Im super focused bro, dont see anyway i could get unfocused at this point. I plan on doing quite a few more cycles so starting slow and easy i think will pay off for me in the long run. Next cycle wont be no joke though, gonna be a strong one for sure! Then the one to follow will be a hell of a cutter for next summer. Next summer will be mine!

----------


## wukillabee

> great log and good job bro





> good job on the up to date log. keep up the good work


Thanks guys! Glad to see others are also peepin out my log. Not only doin this for myself but also for the community to see whats up and how i do things. That way if i make a mistake people can learn from what ive done or the opposite of course. I really haven't seen myself make any mistakes on this cycle though except thinking i could bulk on 600mg of test prop, haha! Doin prop now for the first time ive learned its great if im trying to cut, not bulk. Holds almost zero water retention, pretty nice.

----------


## wukillabee

Felt strong today, lifted a little more than before on leg press. Legs where swole as hell after my workout, did calves first to really work them. For the next 6 weeks or so im gonna do calves first to really bring them up on my leg days and maybe do calves twice a week leaving at least 3 days between each calve workout. Can't wait til monday when i can start the winny tabs, excited about those!

Standing Calve Raise Machine:
2 warm up sets
287 x 10 Super Set to Donkey Calve Raise 180 x 6
300 x 6 Super Set to Donkey Calve Raise 180 x 6
300 x 6 Super Set to Donkey Calve Raise 180 x 6

Leg Press:
2 warm up sets
630 x 8 (solid here)
680 x 6
680 x 6

Barbell Squats Super Set to Smith Machine Squat Feet 2-3 Feet In Front:
warm up on each
225 x 10 to 135 x 6 (wasn't feeling it so much)

Lying Leg Curls:
2 warm up sets
130 x 6
130 x 6
130 x 6

Seated Leg Extensions:
2 warm up sets
240 x 6
240 x 6
240 x 6

2 sets of Broom Twists 
6 sets of abs

On the 2 squat exercises my forearms where killing me. My arms are still swole from yesterdays workout so it was too hard to bend my arms to hold the barbell on my traps for the squats. Not gonna do arms the day before legs anymore thats for sure. Overall had a solid workout i think with still some strength increases maybe attributed to the m-drol 30mg ed.

----------


## wukillabee

Ahh, off day. Happy Easter to those who celebrate it. Legs and especially calves r sore as hell today. Tomorrow starts the end of my cycle, 4 weeks of winny! This week coming up i will be taking 30mg m-drol as i have been along with 50mg winny tabs. Then the following 3 weeks will be just winny tabs at either 75 or 100mg ed, depends on how i feel on it. Hope these tabs r legit, size of an m & m theyre so small and i gotta cut em in half to split my doses since they are 50mg tabs! The lab is hella legit, just havent heard or read much feedback on the 50mg tabs. Guess we'll all find out soon enough here. Weight still staying between 214-216lbs, pretty good imo right now. Still doing more cardio and abs so hoping to cut some fat this last 4 weeks leading into pct.

----------


## Reed

The only critique I can give you so far is that we need to lower that bodyfat.

After looking at the pics I'd peg you close to 20%... Its easy to tell with the ab area and fat coming around your pant line. Its time to get some more cardio going and a better diet with less cheating  :Wink:  .....

----------


## wukillabee

> The only critique I can give you so far is that we need to lower that bodyfat.
> 
> After looking at the pics I'd peg you close to 20%... Its easy to tell with the ab area and fat coming around your pant line. Its time to get some more cardio going and a better diet with less cheating  .....


Yeah i know, workin on it. Actually just woke up, gonna do some cardio right now empty stomach. I dont think my bf is that high though. I can see serratus muscles easily in the mirror. Ill post some quality pics when i get closer to the end of the cycle. But yeah, fat is round my lower abs.

----------


## Reed

> Yeah i know, workin on it. Actually just woke up, gonna do some cardio right now empty stomach. I dont think my bf is that high though. I can see serratus muscles easily in the mirror. Ill post some quality pics when i get closer to the end of the cycle. But yeah, fat is round my lower abs.


OK just going off from what I see in those camera pics. You've seen my pics and I'm around 11-12% with a full set of ab and mad vascularity.... Maybe 17-18 then  :Wink:  just to make you feel that much better....

----------


## wukillabee

> OK just going off from what I see in those camera pics. You've seen my pics and I'm around 11-12% with a full set of ab and mad vascularity.... Maybe 17-18 then  just to make you feel that much better....


Haha, stop bein such a va jay jay. When you got veins poppin in your bi's im sure your lower than 11-12% bro, much lower. Whatever im at right now im not trippin cus im happy with the progress ive made in these last 10 weeks. Gained some quality muscle with little to no fat gain along the way. Waist size hasn't gone up not even a tad while gaining 15lbs in 10 weeks, not bad i think. To make you feel better the last 2 meals of my day ill just have veggies, protein, some fats, no carbs. That might make a little impact. Also upping the cardio as of last week until the end of summer probably so im sure that will also help me out. After pct i plan on doing clen 8 weeks straight too. Gonna lower my bf down as much as possible and prime myself like you did before i start my next cycle which will be a solid bulking cycle. Those pics i just took to show the size ive gained, nothing more really. Some half ass shots with my phone.

----------


## wukillabee

Slept the **** in today missing class and with no time for the gym either. Got like 10hrs sleep, crazy! To not make the day before work a total waste i got up, threw my shoes on and did 30min of straight cardio. Last night my gurl shot my left glute, hurt like a mofo when she stuck the pin in and even gave me a slight bruise. Dont know what the hell she hit goin in. Today i shot my right quad 150mg and my left quad 1ml (500iu) of hcg . Also started my winny tabs today. Gonna set 3 different alarms tomorrow morning to get my ass up. Today was first day back from spring break so wasn't use to wakin up so early again, haha!

----------


## Reed

> Haha, stop bein such a va jay jay. When you got veins poppin in your bi's im sure your lower than 11-12% bro, much lower. Whatever im at right now im not trippin cus im happy with the progress ive made in these last 10 weeks. Gained some quality muscle with little to no fat gain along the way. Waist size hasn't gone up not even a tad while gaining 15lbs in 10 weeks, not bad i think. To make you feel better the last 2 meals of my day ill just have veggies, protein, some fats, no carbs. That might make a little impact. Also upping the cardio as of last week until the end of summer probably so im sure that will also help me out. After pct i plan on doing clen 8 weeks straight too. Gonna lower my bf down as much as possible and prime myself like you did before i start my next cycle which will be a solid bulking cycle. Those pics i just took to show the size ive gained, nothing more really. Some half ass shots with my phone.


Stop being so tiny.....

 :2jk:

----------


## wukillabee

> Stop being so tiny.....


Haha, not everyone can be as ripped and big as u bro! ****ing 240lbs, thats crazy bro. I know u southern boys grow big but ****, thats big imo for ur age, height, and low bf bro. My next cycle will be a real bulk, ill catch up then. Youll be gettin smaller for your show and ill be gettin bigger, might pass u up! Haha, someones gotta give u some competition!

----------


## Reed

> Haha, not everyone can be as ripped and big as u bro! ****ing 240lbs, thats crazy bro. I know u southern boys grow big but ****, thats big imo for ur age, height, and low bf bro. My next cycle will be a real bulk, ill catch up then. Youll be gettin smaller for your show and ill be gettin bigger, might pass u up! Haha, someones gotta give u some competition!


Its all about what you look like and lean body mass. Not how fat your going to be...

----------


## wukillabee

So stoked, went to costco the other day to stock up and got a great find! Got 40oz of pure egg whites past and all for $7! 40 or 44oz, i forgot. I just know at the regular grocery stores round here like vons, ralphs, etc just 12oz of the same exact egg whites is around $10. Thats why i never bought the liquid and just always had like 30 eggs in the fridge gettin my egg whites from scratch. 
I say Jay Cutlers 2007 dvd and he says for breakfast ed he eats 20 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 4 slices of wheat toast, and something else i forgot. Thats crazy! Says he eats 8-10 times a day. **** the supplement sponsors, costco needs to sponsor these guys!

----------


## wukillabee

> Its all about what you look like and lean body mass. Not how fat your going to be...


Oh sh!t, keep it comin.

----------


## wukillabee

Had to take today off from school and the gym just to catch up with my hw and a big test tomorrow morning. Been slackin off lately to have enough time in the gym and recovery but gotta get back on track. Dont want to throw both this semester and this cycle away, both are very important to me. Cycle cost more than this semester though, haha. I dont see any more hang ups this week so starting tomorrow ill be back in the gym hitting it hard and everyday after that until this week is over.

----------


## wukillabee

Today was a shit day i think. Shot left delt 150mg no prob. Woke up sluggish, went to the gym feelin sluggish, then halfway through felt sick like flu/cold symps and kinda weak so finally said fuk it and left. Got a good pump but wasn't able to lift 100% today, hope im not getting sick but thats how i felt this morning. Feel much better now and taking a grip of vitamins to boost my immune system up. Also, gonna stop the m-drol today. Today will be the last day so will just be running the test prop and winny from here on out. Im not feeling anything really anymore from the m-drol so don't need the added stress on the liver for no benefit. This will let me see how winny solo treats me anyways. 

Incline Barbell Wide Grip Press:
warm up
225 x 10
255 x 6
255 x 4
225 x 4 all the way down on chest, hold, then press

Decline Hammer Strength Machine Press:
warm up
320 x 10
360 x 6
360 x 6

Flat Bench Dumbell Flys:
warm up
60 x 10 

That was enough. Felt like shit on the incline, decline was ok, by the time i hit flat i felt even worse. Tomorrow will be back/abs/cardio. Gonna take some more vit c, echineca (dont know how to spell it), golden seal, all those goodies so i wake up better hopefully. Dont want to waste anytime on cycle. No time to get sick, i can get sick when im not on aas, haha!

----------


## stpete

What up WU? Good work man, you've stuck with it and worked hard.
And you made it into the gym today. A lot of people (including myself sometimes) would just go home and forget the gym.
Only a few left.....

----------


## wukillabee

> What up WU? Good work man, you've stuck with it and worked hard.
> And you made it into the gym today. A lot of people (including myself sometimes) would just go home and forget the gym.
> Only a few left.....


Thanks bro! Like ive said before, i aint goin anywhere. Feel better today but havent hit the gym yet and its already 5:30pm here! Gonna eat in a bit and try to make it. Not sure what im gonna work out today cus i gotta fit it all in these next few days. Maybe legs today, back tomorrow, delts/arms saturday, then i can take sunday off and start back up on monday. Ill figure it out. Pissed cus i just started the winny this week and its thursday and only hit the gym once this week so far. Almost like a waste of winny for 4 days, thats how i see it anyways. Maybe im just crazy like that. Upping my cardio and ab workouts so hopin the winny will also aid in helpin me harden up leading to pct. Thats the plan anyway. 
Then debating if i should cruise, cut with t3/clen , go into my bulk, or just pct, time off, bulk cycle, time off, spring cutter.

----------


## personaltrainermark

I wouldn't cruise. I would do it like you said last pct, time off, bulk cycle, time off, and then hit your spring cutter up. You will be much happier with the end results this way. Thats just my opinion. Not to mention its going to be much better on your body that way.

----------


## wukillabee

> I wouldn't cruise. I would do it like you said last pct, time off, bulk cycle, time off, and then hit your spring cutter up. You will be much happier with the end results this way. Thats just my opinion. Not to mention its going to be much better on your body that way.


Yeah, that was the orignal plan anyways. Just do pct, then cut naturally wih diet/cardio and some clen , prime myself right before starting my bulk, hopefully come out with some solid results. Then pct again, time off, and then a nice spring/summer cutter of test prop/tren ace ed for 10 weeks. Seems more i pin the more pain it is, literally even though i rotate tris, delts, quads, glutes. If ed injects arent so bad and goes smooth then i might do it 12 weeks, we'll see. Thats still a wayyyys away from now. Pretty much 365 days from now, haha!

----------


## wukillabee

Still for some reason felt kinda crappy in the gym and towards then end felt like i was gonna faint or throw up. Not the best feeling. Overall, had a strong workout and legs where pumped as hell! Never had them this pumped before. 

Standing Calf Raises:
2 warm ups
275 x 10
300 x 8 Super Set to Donkey Raises 160 x 8
300 x 8 Super Set to Donkey Raises 160 x 8

Leg Press Narrow Footed (feet together):
2 warm up sets
630 x 10 (felt strong on this)
720 x 8
720 x 8

Smith Machine Squat (feet placed 2-3 infront of me to work just hams):
warm up
185 x 10
185 x 10

Legs Extensions Super Set to Lying Leg Curls:
warm up on each
210 x 8 to 110 x 8
210 x 8 to 110 x 8

10min of treadmill just to stretch my legs really cus they where hella tense after that. Once i left the gym i felt better and feel pretty normal now. Rest time between sets was about 1 minute so maybe thats why, maybe should have rested more between sets. Either way i felt i had a good workout and will do back and some arms tomorrow and take sunday off and try to start over on monday. Pissed cus school and other ish took so much of my time this week and away from the gym. Its all good, dont really fell the winny has fully kicked in anyways. Gonna bump it up to 75mg ed starting monday since im getting zero sides from it. Forgot to shot my hcg yesterday so gonna hit it today.

----------


## Emondo

could the winny tabs be making you feel unwell?

----------


## wukillabee

> could the winny tabs be making you feel unwell?


No, if anything it might be high blood pressure. Should get that checked at rite aid for free when i get a chance. Only feel like this lately when in the gym working out like im over exerting myself but im really not since ive done these workouts before. We'll see how it goes today. Gonna hit the gym soon or later tonight, not sure yet. Just got back from doing 30min empty stomach cardio right now. Gonna eat then might go to the gym if other errands dont pop up before hand. Gonna do back/arms/abs today. Maybe some cardio after my workout, see how i feel. Winny tabs i really dont see any side effects yet at all. No back pumps, headaches, nothing really. I was even thinking of upping the dose starting today at 75mg. Ill wait til monday though, give it a full 7 days before i up it. If i feel the same way end of next week then following week ill up it to 100mg ed and go from there. Only thing ive noticed so far is my muscles feel slightly harder, no strength gains or anything like that yet. Maybe at 75mg ed ill get the good sides to kick!

----------


## wukillabee

Today was much better in the gym. Had a crazy pump all over in the gym comparable to anadrol 75mg ed or maybe even more of a pump than that! Never taken dbol before but i would imagine something like that. Is that normal for winny? 

3/4 Deads:
2 warm up sets
365 x 10 (Solid!)
405 x 6 
405 x 6

Barbell Bent Over Under Hand Grip Rows:
warm up
185 x 8
185 x 8

Rack Dumbell Rows:
warm up
100 x 8
100 x 6

Lat Pulldown Under Hand Grip Holding Static:
warm up
180 x 8
180 x 8

5 sets of arms, 5 sets of abs, 15min of treadmill

Arms where already pumped as hell from my back workout so didn't feel like i could get a full arm workout. Just circuit trained them and made the pump worse, haha! Felt today was a good day in the gym. Tomorrow will be an off day but will still do 30min of cardio first thing on an empty stomach.

----------


## wukillabee

Shot right glute 150mg. Woke up and did 35min of cardio. Feel fu$king hungry as hell now! Tomorrow will start winny at 75mg ed. Gonna take a full 50mg tab pre-workout and a half tab 7-8hrs later in the day. Lets see how this dose works out. I know just a week of an oral is really enough to wage how the dose is but one week of 50mg and didn't notice much and zero sides so might as well bump it up. Don't have too much time left in this cycle to be beating around the bush with dosages anyways.

----------


## wukillabee

Shot right quad 1ml (500iu)hcg and left quad 150mg, zero pain as always! Today was good. Gonna shot probably both my quads in a bit, one quad for hcg and the other for the test prop. Started 75mg winny today, 50 pre-workout and 25 in about 6hrs. Started a Mentzer style of training but for each workout like today was chest so max on incline, flat, decline, etc. See how this goes for a bit.

Flat Barbell Bench Press:
2 warm up sets
315 x 4

Incline Dumbell Press:
warm up
100 x 6

Decline Hammer Strength Machine Press:
warm up
360 x 8

Pec Deck Machine:
warm up
150 x 10
180 x 8

Thats all for today. Will update more later.

----------


## wukillabee

Lovin it! Noticing some nice strength gains now. Still doing the Mentzer/DC style of training and actually liking it. Still doing more exercises then what they say to do but it seems to be working so far for me. Gonna give this style a good couple weeks and see if my gains start coming again.

3/4 Deads:
2 warm up sets
405 x 6 (easier than last week clean)

Bent Over Barbell Under Hand Grip Rows:
warm up
205 x 7

Rack Dumbell Rows:
warm up
110 x 7

Under Hand Grip Lat Pull Down:
warm up
210 x 7

Machine Cable Rows:
warm up
190 x 7

4 sets of abs and 15min treadmill.

Now i notice with this style of training i can still lift heavy on every exercise. Now say i did 3-4 heavy deads, 3-4 heavy barbell rows, now for the rest of my workout and exercises im sure i wouldn't be able to lift these numbers since my full 100% strength and intensity would be more at 75-80%. In reality all you have to do is fully stimulate a muscle to make it recover and grow stronger. Thinking like gay Joe Weider and all the crap in the magazines saying you have to do 4 sets of this then 4 sets of that then 4 sets of this, etc how are you still gonna give 100% on all your lifts? Your not unless your taking endless amounts of gear/gh like the pros who actually do lifts like this. Just look at the skinny gym rats who do 3 sets of shoulder press, then 3 sets of side laterials, then 3 sets of bent side laterials, how long does it take them naturally to gain size or strength? Towards the end of their workout are they still giving 100% strength naturally? Hell no. I know this because ive trained like this for years with minimal results. I dont know, i just know this style somewhat makes sense and at least it changes up my routine quite a bit. The saying "You have to lift big to get big" is 100% true! You can't lift big 100% on all your exercises doing 3-4 sets per exercise especially when your all natural or on a minimal amount of gear, this will give minimal results imo. I just know im liking it and will continue to see what it brings me.

----------


## wukillabee

Shot right delt 150mg. Today felt solid. Noticed some more intensity in the gym probably from the winny. Also noticing my existing vascularity to be almost twice the size now! Good shit.

Barbell Behind the Back Shrugs:
2 warm up sets
405 x 5 30 second rest 405 x 4

EZ-Curl Bar Upright Rows:
warm up
175 x 6

Seated Smith Machine Front Military Press:
2 warm up sets
275 x 6 30 second rest 275 x 2

Standing Dumbell Laterals:
warm up
60 x 6 drop set to 50 x 6 drop set to 40 x 6

Bent Over Dumbell Laterals:
warm up
65 x 6

On standing laterals i dont feel you can really do heavy weights without some sort of cheating or swaying so i did drop sets. Mentzer's style of course wont have any of these included except the press. Im sorry but the simple press will not give you 3 full delt heads. Trying to play with the ideas of Mentzer but more DC training. For PCT my training will be different obviously since i wont have all this strength and will train heavy but with slightly more reps til i cycle again. My next cycle i will probably do an 8 week blast of DC training.
warm up

----------


## Reed

keep gettin big!!! looking strong 

On winny I see. did you do the mdrol or are you doing both???

----------


## wukillabee

> keep gettin big!!! looking strong 
> 
> On winny I see. did you do the mdrol or are you doing both???


Tryin to be like u g. Where u been, hibernating? Hit me up when u get a chance bro. Feeling and getting stronger.

Did mdrol weeks 8,9,10. Started winny at 50mg ed on week 10 so week 10 i was on 30mg mdrol and 50mg winny. I dont know if my bottle of mdrol is bunk but those three weeks i really didnt notice anything but some mdrol sides maybe but sides i would get from 10-20mg mdrol, not 30mg. Idk, kinda over mdrol. Winny seems to be working just fine now and only been on it for 10 days now. Only sides ive noticed is sometimes when i blow my nose hard theres a little blood. Other than that, im likin it! Might even bump it up to 100mg ed next week. We'll see how it goes.

----------


## wukillabee

Today was a strong leg day, i really feel the strength from the winny, love it! Only problem today was winny is showin its ugly face now with dryin out my joints bad. My right knee especially halfway through my workout felt like i was gonna tear something if i kept lifting. Had to listen to my body at this point and stopped a little early. Gonna start taking my joint supps now asap! If i can get this joint pain under control then i want to bump the winny up to 100mg ed. Only time will tell on that.

Standing Calf Raise Super Set to Donkey:
2 warm ups on each
312 (full stack first time!) x 8 to 200 x 8

Leg Press:
2 warm up sets
680 x 8 (legs where shakin!)

Hack Squat Sled:
warm up
270 x 10 (Deep)

Knee Pain was killing at this point so tried to go on to see what else i could manage

Lying Leg Curl:
warm up
140 x 8 (first time for this)

Seated Leg Ext:
warm up
240 x 8 (could have done more weight/reps but knee was wayyy too bad at this point so stopped)

Thats all for today. I already take in like 3g of *****s ed as my daily supps as well as vit c, multi-v, etc. Got a really good joint complex im gonna start today as soon as i eat something. If anyone wants the name of it ill look for it, dont remember off hand what the name is. Gonna shoot some hcg later today, 500iu.

----------


## wukillabee

Probably my worst day this whole cycle. Couldnt get any solid sleep and really didn't pass out til 8am then woke up round 330pm. Ate 3 times then went back to bed for the night around 11pm. Waste of a day imo. Shot left tri 150mg and right tri 1ml (500iu) hcg .

----------


## wukillabee

Today was a solid day in the gym. Had a great arm workout imo and felt pretty solid. Towards the end of my tri workout my left elbow was in crazy pain just like how my right knee was on leg day. Still taking the joint supps but helping at a minimal when it comes to me lifting heavy weights. Probably gonna just stay at 75mg winny ed for now. Still getting great intensity in the gym from it and feeling more solid so ill keep this dose since i havent gotten the joint pain under full control yet. If i can then ill bump up to 100mg ed. 

Preacher Machine Single Arm Curl Super Set to Single Arm Tri Extensions:
warm up on each
90 x 6 to 65 x 6

Seated Underhand Grip Pulldown Super Set to Slow Cable Press Downs:
warm up on each
220 x 8 to 150 x 8

Cable Overhead Curl Super Set to Cable Kick Backs:
warm up on each
75 x 8 to 55 x 8

4 sets of forearms, 5 sets of abs, 15min treadmill.

From this workout i had just as strong if not a stronger pump in my arms then if i did an arm workout consisting of 12 sets! For those who dont believe in HIT style training like me i say give it a go for a few weeks and feel the difference, seriously! Its a hard change believe me from doing 12+ sets every workout your whole life and not knowing or doing anything different but its worth it. Gonna stick with this style training til i start pct i think. Tomorrow will be an off day but will do cardio.

----------


## wukillabee

Did 35min empty stomach cardio this morning. Shot left glute 150mg as well today. Thats about it, typical off day. Feel good goin into tomorrow. Got a nice dipping belt in the mail the other day and some bomb wrist straps so lookin forward to my workouts even more now. Gonna do weighted dips for the first time tomorrow with my belt. People at my gym are gonna look at me like wtf is that? Hes got plates dangling from his co$k, haha! Should be interesting.

----------


## wukillabee

Today was a strong chest day for sure. Used a weighted belt for the first time ever doing dips and liked it a lot. Really felt it deep in my pecs going all the way down then up just before locking out. Had tons of running around today so just had time for chest but still had a very solid workout imo. 

Flat Barbell Press:
2 warm up sets
315 x 4

Incline Dumbell Press:
warm up
110 x 7 (Solid!)

Weighted Dips:
2 warm up sets
300 x 7 (210lb body weight and 2 45 plates on the belt)

My body weight is always fluctuating between 210 and 214 right now. Not really looking at the scale anymore since the real change is in the mirror. Only checking my weight maybe twice a week at most. Joints feel just fine now hopefully because of the joint supps ive been on. If legs this week goes better then next week ima bump up the winny dose to 100mg ed. We'll see how it goes. Tomorrow will be back/abs. Psyched since i got some bomb wrist straps so i wont lose my grip anymore hopefully deading 405lbs! Not sure how many reps i did last time but i think it was 4-5. Reason being is because the original straps i had (store bought Big 5) would slip towards the 4th rep so not am i only losing my hand grip but also the strap grip. Ordered my dip belt and straps from pro wrist straps online. These straps are for sure the real deal, twice the size of my original ones!

Overall im very happy with this cycle. I seemed to have pulled it off and got a nice lean bulk in. Wasn't trying to cut nor go all out bulk but go inbetween and thats exactly what ive done. People who gain 15+lbs on cycle i think gain a few pounds fat and/or havent reached their genetic potential so of course would gain more on cycle when bulking. I haven't gained an ounce of fat that i can see and have actually lost a tad of fat since my pants fit a little looser and ive gained a solid 10-12lbs that im sure is actual muscle and not bloat/water since this prop hasn't given me any bloat at all. My next cycle will be again a lean bulk but due to the compounds and dosages i think ill be gaining more than 10lbs next time, thats the plan anyways. Then cycle after that will be just before summer and of course will be a cutter with tren ace!

Ill be sure to post pics coming up to the last days just before pct and if i run this log through pct ill also post pics during pct and for sure after pct to compare all 3 sets to see where ive lost any size at all. Hopefully peeps will stay tuned on here. If i get no love then i probably wont continue the log all the way through.

----------


## Batman360

Nice Bench press. Your a pretty strong guy. I have yet to attempt 315. The deadlift straps I use are Versa Gripps. They cost me $50, but they are the best investment I've made. They grip very well and they dont hurt your wrists. I also use them for pull-ups so I can focus only on working my back and not my grip. I get sore everytime on lats with these on pull-ups, whereas before I was lucky if I got sore. Keep up the good work!

----------


## wukillabee

> Nice Bench press. Your a pretty strong guy. I have yet to attempt 315. The deadlift straps I use are Versa Gripps. They cost me $50, but they are the best investment I've made. They grip very well and they dont hurt your wrists. I also use them for pull-ups so I can focus only on working my back and not my grip. I get sore everytime on lats with these on pull-ups, whereas before I was lucky if I got sore. Keep up the good work!


Thanks bro. Damn, i thought the straps i got where some of the best, cost me like $25. Today on my deadlift they slipped more than my last set. Guess i gotta get some lifting chalk to put on them to grip more. On all my other lifts they gripped great though. They have that slippery nylon on the inside for whatever reason and that makes it slip i would assume. Oh well, ill try the chalk next time i guess.

----------


## wukillabee

Today was another strong and intense day. Love this winny, much better than oxymetholone for sure! No more dry joints so far so if i can get through legs this week without killing my knees then ima bump it up to 100mg ed starting monday. Deads my damn new straps slipped again so did as much as i could with a good grip, restraped, then again right away.

Barbell Underhand Grip Rows:
2 warm up sets
225 x 6 (solid)

3/4 Deads:
2 warm up sets
405 x 3, re-strap, x3 again

Dumbell Rack Rows:
warm up
100 x 8, 20sec rest, x4

Underhand Grip Lat Pulldown:
warm up
220 x 7, 20sec rest, x3

Iso Row Machine Thing (first time usin it but good feel):
warm up
135 on each side so i guess 270 total x 8, 20sec rest, x4

Deep Back stretches, 4 sets of abs, 3 sets of broom twists, DONE!

I really like this style of training more, feels more intense and feels like your getting more out of your workout instead of just going through the motions with constant sets. Sure you can mix things up with intensity techniques but still, your going through the same motions.

----------


## ghettoboyd

do u find that u still get as sore after as with higher volume training? hows recovery from these workouts as compared to what u were doing before? im curious to try HIIT but havent yet. i do HIIT style cardio and love it but am afraid i wont get as good a workout if i try it on weight training days. your input will be much appreciated. thanx.

----------


## wukillabee

> do u find that u still get as sore after as with higher volume training? hows recovery from these workouts as compared to what u were doing before? im curious to try HIIT but havent yet. i do HIIT style cardio and love it but am afraid i wont get as good a workout if i try it on weight training days. your input will be much appreciated. thanx.


Honestly, best advice i can give is try it! I dont believe 100% in mike mentzer's hit style training but do agree with his basic concepts of it. Just as DC training as well which is another form of HIT training very similar to Mike Mentzer's. What ive done as u can see on my log is caliberate both styles into my own which seems to be working great so far. Like Mike's style is just one excercise a week for back, im sorry but thats not gonna creat an amazing back. Id only recommend that style for someone whos never hit the gym before. No DC training is 2 days a week one excercise per body part each workout with same intensity concepts as Mike's. What ive done is still continue my 5 days a week, one specific body part a day, warm up set or 2 then max set for one excercise then repeat for next excercise. So in reality im doing maybe 4-5 working sets per body part if i do 4-5 different excercises, see the difference? This way u can put 100% into each excercise and get 100% out of it instead of doing 3 working sets first excercise then by the time u hit the second or third excercise no matter how much gear your on ur not gonna be able to give 100% into that lift. Thats what i believe now anyway and many others do as well. My pct ill be doing more super sets to keep my gains since im not gonna have all this strength during pct then ill go from there. My next cycle im going to do an 8 week blast of straight DC style training for size/strength. Dorian Yates and many other huge bbers use this style of training and it only makes sense, u lift big, u get big. If ur lifting 12+ sets each workout i bet ur not lifting big 100% of each of those 15+ working sets therefore setting back on gains, size, and strength if those are your goals.
As far as ur other questions, YES! I get just as much of a muscle pump if not more from this style of training and feel ive accomplished a hell of a lot more too! Yes, just as sore as high volume but feel recovery might be a little quicker than higher volume since, well im not training high volume so dont need as much time to recover. Also why DC training is 3 days a week same body parts just different excercises mon, wed, fri only. I didnt start DC because i felt it was too late into my cycle now so messin with this style to kind of test the waters of this training style and im really enjoying it. Im once again gaining strength each week on all lifts so yes, it is clearly working for me.

----------


## ghettoboyd

thanks for your time bro. i think i agree with your hybrid style using a bit more volume with max effort on each set. i will give it a try and see how it works for me. ive enjoyed your log all this time and wish you well.good luck

----------


## wukillabee

> thanks for your time bro. i think i agree with your hybrid style using a bit more volume with max effort on each set. i will give it a try and see how it works for me. ive enjoyed your log all this time and wish you well.good luck


Worth a shot, something new anyways. Thanks bro, the more watchin and learning the better. So far lovin this cycle, not really anything to complain about. Very satisfied with how this cycles been and turning out here towards the end. Winny is my favorite oral aas right now. Then again ive only tried anadrol but that stuff sucked ass for me.

----------


## wukillabee

Today i woke up wayyyy late. Just did some errands before work. Shot left delt 150mg. Next 3 days i have off from work so no excuses! Tomorrow will be a strong shoulder day, Friday arms, Saturday legs, Sunday off. Thats the plan anyways. Will be doing cardio after workout tomorrow since i wont be pressed for time and empty stomach cardio friday, saturday, and sunday.

----------


## wukillabee

Strength wasn't up too much today but still felt good in the gym and looking much more vascular and a little more defined. Didn't really notice much joint pain at all today, tomorrow on legs will be the real test though.

Smith Machine Barbell Front Seated Press:
2 warm up sets
275 x 7

Behind the Back Barbell Shrugs:
2 warm up sets
405 x 3, re-grip, 405 x 3, 6 reps total in under 20sec

Standing Dumbell Laterials:
2 warm up sets
60 x 8 (solid here), drop set to 30 x 10 holding static on each 10sec

Bent Over Dumbell Laterials:
2 warm up sets
65 x 8 (solid again)

Spider Dumbell Curls Super Set to Cable Press Downs:
warm up on each
45 x 8 to 150 x 12
45 x 6 to 160 x 10 (full stack)

Hammer Curls Super Set to Under Hand Single Arm Pull Down:
warm up on each
65 x 8 to 70 x 8 each arm

20min treadmill

Thats it for today. Wanted to do some abs too but arms where so damn pumped i could barely lift them to drink some water! Didn't feel like waiting over 20min in the gym for arms to settle down to hit abs so ill do em tomorrow. Had this quad shot thats been buggin, dont know whats up with it. Shot my right quad 150mg on monday and i can still feel it! Must have tapped a nerve or something. Its not pain from the gear but more in the muscle itself. Hope it goes away by tomorrow for leg day. Did 2 workouts today since i might go paintballing all day saturday so tomorrow will be the last workout for this week with weights.

----------


## wukillabee

Testicular atrophy seems to slowly be going away. Especially on the days i shoot the hcg they hang all day long! Overall though they seem to be coming back now pretty good overall. Im sure this pct will go smooth.

----------


## wukillabee

Today was a strong day. Not really any joint pain today thank God but changed up the routine a bit to try to avoid any knee/joint pain and it seemed to work and went up in weight pretty good! I was originally gonna just run this cycle 13 weeks full so start of week 14 would be pct but that would just be a 13 week cycle in reality. So since everything still seems to be progressing and i have the gear to do it, ima just run it the full 14 weeks through so start pct on week 15. That way ill get another week out of the winny as well. I feel just adding one week of 100mg of winny isn't really gonna do much so im just gonna stick it out to 75mg winny ed since that dose seems to be doing me good. Next cycle with winny ill bump it up for sure.

Leg Extensions Super Set to Lying Leg Curls:
2 warm ups on each
255 (personal best) x 10 to 140 x 8
255 x 10 to 140 x 7

Leg Press:
2 warm up sets
630 x 8 (solid)

Standing Single Leg Curl:
warm up
60 x 10
70 x 8
70 x 8

Standing Calf Raise Last Set Super Set to Donkey:
warm up
255 x 10
300 x 10 (solid) to 180 x 10

4 sets of abs and 2 sets of broom twists

No cardio today since my legs where done and didn't really want to do cardio before the gym. Doesn't look like im going paintballing tomorrow so for sure will be doing empty stomach cardio tomorrow and sunday but will take those days off from the gym. 2 more full weeks to go at the gym on this cycle. Not looking to really gain any more size right now but more to maintain what ive gained while cutting up a bit doing more cardio and slightly changing up my diet which seems to be working.

----------


## Reed

You're tiny








////// end thread

----------


## wukillabee

> You're tiny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ////// end thread


Always with the motivating comments! Punk! Im gettin there, slowly but surely, bigger that is. Hope your doin good bro!

----------


## wukillabee

Yesterday was just a total off day getting a lot of errands done and stuff like that. Today i did 35min empty stomach cardio. Not much else to report. Tomorrow should be another strong chest day. Since im running this cycle 2 more weeks for a total of 14 weeks through, im thinking of taking out the winny on the last week. If i add it in then that would be 3 weeks of m-drol with 5 weeks of winny, i think thats a little much. Especially if i get this accutane then for sure im going to stop the winny. Even though ive had no pains or low back bumps or anything like that from the winny, still gonna play it safe. I can see over the past week since the winny has really kicked in that i am looking leaner, lost some fat in my lower abs, looking more define, veins in places ive never seen them before and existing ones almost double in size, and of course strength gains and feeling hard all day long. Really liking winny, just not so much the joint issues. Throughout the day ill get random cracking in my joints either knees or elbows so im staying for sure at 75mg ed. I know the joint supps are helping to some degree as well as my *****s at 3-4 grams a day but still not elevating the issue 100% by any means. I think for now on no matter what my cycle goal is im gonna end a cycle with winny.

----------


## wukillabee

Was looking forward to the gym but woke up feeling like crap and got like 4hrs sleep lastnite if that. Stayed home and rested today. Starting to feel a little better now, maybe just a stomach bug or something? Shot left quad 150mg and right quad 1ml (500iu) hcg . Today was my last shot of hcg, no more. Just have 2 solid weeks now to wrap this cycle up before pct so will be hitting it harder. Not to the point of injury but to really get those details in. Will post after pics when im near the end just before pct. This will also be my last week of winny. Ill miss it but still have plenty for next time around!

----------


## wukillabee

I was psyched to get back into the gym after 4 days off but strength was crap today. I was a little sick yesterday and appetite was crap yesterday and wow did it show in the gym today, hated it. Was crazy though cus i was looking hard and vascular as hell today in the gym but strength was crap, kinda weird to see that. 

Smith Machine Incline Bench Press:
2 warm up sets
275 x 8 

Flat Bench Dumbell Press:
warm up
100 x 8

Decline Hammer Strength Machine Press:
warm up
360 x 8 to 15sec rest and x2

Cable Flys:
warm up
75 x 10 Holding static 5sec on each

3 sets of abs, 1 set of broom twists, 10min treadmill

Felt stronger towards the end of my workout for some reason but started off like crap i felt. Also goin through some crazy personal stuff in my life right now which almost made me stop the cycle like yesterday, im sure that has some effect as well. Bein strong though and getting through it all best i can so hopefully my workouts won't suffer anymore.

----------


## wukillabee

Felt strong goin into the gym today, much stronger than yesterday! Changed up the routine a tad and seemed to work good. Winny is still doin me good. Gonna shower in a sec then probably pin one of my delts, not sure which one yet. 

Pullover Machine:
2 warm up sets
190 x 8 holding static a good 5 sec each rep

Single Arm Iso Underhand Grip Lat Machine:
warm up
270 x 8 (solid!)
270 x 6 

Barbell Bent Over Row:
warm up
225 x 8
225 x 8

Iso Single Arm Close Grip Row Machine:
2 warm up sets
360 x 8
360 x 8

3/4 Deads:
2 warm up sets
320 x 8 (solid)

15 min. of treadmill, shin splints and calfs where too much to go any longer, should have takin more taurine pre-workout!

Thought id do deads at the end to see where i would be at with them and to work the back fully first. Seemed like a good idea and felt like a good idea, gonna stick with it like this next week as well. Only took 50mg winny, 3 caps of my joint complex, 1g taurine, and 200mg caffeine pre-workout. Should have takin 2-3g taurine pre-workout like i have been doing but since i haven't gotten cramps in my calfs or shin spints doin cardio i thought id lower the dose on taurine today to see what happens, not a good idea. Overall had a strong workout and still lookin pretty hard since been on the winny and still more vascular! Peeps in the gym are sayin im lookin a lot harder now as well so i know its not just me since ive been on the winny. Im starting to run out of lies when they ask what i take, i guess muscle-tech isn't too convincing anymore, hahahaha! Works for jay cutler but not me.

----------


## wukillabee

Woke up today feeling like crap! Not sick just body real achy and sore as hell. Really weird, noticing this last week it seems its taking me longer then before for my body to recover from my workouts. Taking the day off just to be safe. Ill be doing shoulders/arms/abs for sure tomorrow and legs the following day. My weight has stayed the same at a consistent 212-213lbs looking solid! Got some new Versa Gripps in the mail today so eager to try those out in the gym tomorrow. Just feel like crap today.

----------


## wukillabee

Shot left tri 150mg. Anyone want to but a new pair of size large Versa Gripps Pro Edition off me? Seriously, don't like them at all. If you have even just a little sweat on your palms, this is like a slip and slide! Your palms i would think would have to be 110% sweat free and/or caked with lifting chalk for these grips to work. Tried them on the first lift of shrugs and no deal, my hands slip on the slick grip cus i get sweaty palms easily, especially when working out! Even on pressing movements they still slip to some degree and my palms weren't that sweaty at all. Seriously disappointed in this product for the crazy price they charge. Hopefully i can sell these or get a refund. Just gonna use the good old Harbinger gloves and straps for now on like i always have. Anyways, had a decent workout but noticing some crazy pumps from the winny and slight charlie horses as well even with 2-3grams of taurine 45min pre-workout.

Behind the Back Barbell Shrugs:
2 warm up sets
365 x 1 (lost grip), x 1 (lost grip), x 1 (lost grip and gave up)

Dumbell Shrugs:
120 x 10 (still lost grip, all bare hands at this point)
120 x 10 (my gym only goes up to 120lb dumbells)
120 x 10

Iso Shoulder Press Machine:
warm up
230 x 8
230 x 6 super set to 45lb plate x 10 front raises
(gave up on these gripps at this point and got the gloves)

Standing Laterial Dumbell Raises:
2 warm up sets
65 x 8 (smooth!)
65 x 7

Bent Over Cable Laterials:
warm up
35 x 8
35 x 8

Single Arm Machine Preacher Curls Super Set to Cable Press Downs:
warm up on each
90 x 6 to 160 x 10 (full stack)

Hammer Curls Super Set to Cable Single Arm Reverse Pull Downs:
warm up on each
65 x 8 to 75 x 8

2 sets of abs (got crazy charlie horse in my upper left quad!)
15min of treadmill (still bad calf pumps and shin splints)

I've finally decided now im getting more sides then benefits from this cycle so im going to end it this week! Sunday will be my last shot to finish this week then tuesday night before bed is when ill start my pct meds. Starting tomorrow i will be taking my creatine supps so by the time i hit pct they should be in my system to help my out. This will be my pct:

weeks 1-3 Aromasin tabs 25mg ed
First Day 150mg clomid and 40mg nolva tabs
weeks 1-4 50mg clomid (if acne doesnt get too crazy!)
weeks 1-4 20mg nolva

Support Supps:
weeks 1-4 liver supps
weeks 1-4 Anabolic Innovations Life Support
weeks 1-6/8 kre-akaline
weeks 1-4 Cell Mass (during workout)
weeks 1-4/5 USP Labs Jacked (pre-workout)

All of the above will be starting tuesday along with my everyday supps such as *****s 3-6-9, multi-v, vit e, etc. The kre-akaline i will be starting tomorrow. I have plenty of it and it seems to work for me the best out of any other form of creatine so ill run it at least 6 weeks and if still doin me good then ill go 8 weeks of it. Then after all this madness ill be supp free and hopefully back to natty lvls for the next 3-4 months before my next real bulking cycle. Ill be sure to get pics takin tomorrow and ill have them uploaded here by sunday for my after shots. Ive seemed overall to have lost some fat, gained a good 12lbs of muscle, and gained a good amount of strength of course so im pretty happy with the results ive made on cycle. Now to see just how much i can keep while off cycle.

----------


## wukillabee

Well at least today being the last workout on the goods i had a ****ing strong workout! Seriously seeing stars half way through and wanted to throw up so bad towards the end. Not the biggest numbers for the huge guys like reed on here but no lacking in the intensity department for me in the gym thats for sure.

Standing Calf Raise Super Set to Donkey Calf Raises:
2 warm up sets
300 x 10 to 170 x 10
300 x 10 to 170 x 8

Leg Press:
2 warm up sets
630 x 10 (14 plates strong)
720 x 8 (16 plates strong)

Hack Squat Sled:
warm up
230 x 10 (deep)
230 x 10 (deep)

Lying Leg Curls:
warm up
130 x 8
130 x 8

Done by now wow. Took some pics last night thanks to my gurl but not the best quality due to the crappy lighting in our small ass house, need to get brighter light bulbs put in. Still, at least will give peeps an idea of where im at here at the end of my cycle. Still gotta load them on my computer and do some editing, dont think everyone wants to see me naked on here. Ill post them up sometime today or for sure by tomorrow when i have time. Tomorrow will be a well deserved off day then back to business monday.

----------


## wukillabee

My girl took these last night cold, no pump or post-workout. As you can see especially my back, the acne has gotten the best of me on cycle. Sucks! It goes away though like it never happened after pct, at least thats what happened last time. What do you guys think?

P.S.
One of my traps is not bigger than the other like the pics show. When i was flexing i flexed wrong as you can tell im no pro at posing. Made my other trap look way bigger.

----------


## wukillabee

Some more pics

----------


## wukillabee

Some more

----------


## wukillabee

Few More

----------


## Batman360

Great job WuKillaBee! Front delts are huge!! and can see the seperation from shoulders and chest. Back is looking thick and your forearms are big. You look leaner than your previous pics which is amazing for gaining 14lbs. I hope your PCT goes well and you can hold onto the gains so you can take it even further on your next cycle!

----------


## wukillabee

> Great job WuKillaBee! Front delts are huge!! and can see the seperation from shoulders and chest. Back is looking thick and your forearms are big. You look leaner than your previous pics which is amazing for gaining 14lbs. I hope your PCT goes well and you can hold onto the gains so you can take it even further on your next cycle!


Thanks bro! I get the most compliments on my delts for sure from peeps in the gym but id say overall im pretty well balanced. Just my calves need to really grow but just cus theyre small compared to everything else doesn't mean theyre weak at all. I think i look better in person, was never a camera person. Gonna naturally cut up after my pct to get my bf% down as much as possible without having to change my diet much but more focus on cardio. Then i plan on priming myself just before my next bulk to really get the mass im looking for. This next cycle should really do me over i think as far as size goes. 

I know, i surprised myself too gaining weight while losing fat at the same time. Thats something test just does for me since it did it last time too while only on test. I think the winny too these last weeks have helped dry me out a bit (especially my damn joints!) and hardened me up as well as making my strength go up a bit. Winny has done me good! Gonna keep that one in the bag.

----------


## ghettoboyd

sweet posing shorts bro lol! your looking good. them legs look good and thick. thes pics are far better than the last ones. you seem to have lost alot of bf.great job. cant wait for your next cycle log.later bro.

----------


## wukillabee

> sweet posing shorts bro lol! your looking good. them legs look good and thick. thes pics are far better than the last ones. you seem to have lost alot of bf.great job. cant wait for your next cycle log.later bro.


Thanks. Not the best leg angle shot but gives u an idea. The first set of pics where shit cus i just took em real quick with my phone. Next log will be killer for sure. I still plan on keeping this log going for at least another week or two to log how my pct is going.

----------


## wukillabee

I didn't take my last shot of test prop sunday so my last shot was friday. Tonight i will start my pct meds as follows:
Tonight:
150mg clomid
40mg nolva
25mg aromasin 

Everyday after today as follows:
weeks 1-3 25mg aromasin ed
weeks 1-4 20mg nolva
weeks 1-4 50mg clomid (as long as acne doesn't get out of control)

Started my support supps a few days ago such as kre-akalin, cellmass, usp labs jacked, anabolic innovations life support, joint supps, ect. I was surprised actually today in the gym since i had a crazy pump and felt solid as hell today, maybe the support supps? Little loss in strength but nothing major. Now i can't lift like i was on cycle i need to tone it down so i dont injure myself, hard not to lift heavy!

Incline Barbell Press:
warm up
225 x 10 (easy)
255 x 7

Decline Hammer Strength Press:
warm up
360 x 8
360 x 5 wait 30sec x 2

Flat Bench Dumbell Flys:
warm up
60 x 10 (easy)
75 x 8

Machine Flys Inner Chest Only:
warm up
135 x 8

Was in a crazy rush today so thats all i had time for. Was happy with my chest workout but did notice on some lifts that strength wasn't there. Gonna have to tone it down now and probably gonna keep my reps in the 8-10 range for now on for all my lifts/exercises to not injure myself during pct.

----------


## manwitplans

Looking good.
Looking big and strong now, best attributes as I can see it are upper chest, arms and front delts.

What are your stats man? What are your arms legs ans so forth?
Aswell as height, weight, waist.

Interesting to know shit like that, imo

----------


## wukillabee

> Looking good.
> Looking big and strong now, best attributes as I can see it are upper chest, arms and front delts.
> 
> What are your stats man? What are your arms legs ans so forth?
> Aswell as height, weight, waist.
> 
> Interesting to know shit like that, imo


Never was really into measuring myself except my waist of course which hasnt grown over the last couple years at all so thats a good sign ive been doing something right. 
5'10"
212lbs
waist 33"

Starting stats where 202lbs and waist maybe 34" at most. Waist as gone down a tad while gaining a good 10lbs of muscle so not bad imo.

----------


## manwitplans

Nop, not at all  :Smilie:

----------


## Reed

Looking pretty good bro. Thick and strong

I'd say your major weakness is your back and body fat levels. Don't run clen PCT though, only idiots do that. Why you wanna burn a bunch of calories when you're trying to hold on to as much as possible w/ girl like natty t levels ya know.

Work on width of your back and of course thickness. Dumbbell pullovers, Wide grip chins (static holds to stretch), Lat pulldown for the lats. *STRETCH*! 

3/4 deads, barbell rows, dumbbell rows, really really focus on that form with those, *SQUEEZE*. Lee Haney was known from never going past 90lb db rows and Kai Green stays around 120lb and Vic Martinez says he doesn't go above 180lb. Focus on *form*. You watched the vids now try your best to implement them in your program. This is bodybuilding so you're not trying to lift the heaviest but instead look the best.

Also another thing I was catching was the lack of hamstring work.... You told me you wanted to compete well start smashing those hammies like you would any other part, not just one or two here and there exercises. FOCUS on them. It'll help you that much more on stage when you hit your poses.


All in all pretty darn good, better than alot of folks that put years into it. Just keep reading, watching training videos, and learning as much as you can in order to continue to get better

Great job! You ole goofy ass mother fukker.

Reed

----------


## alpmaster

Looking big dude! But what's up with the gyno?

----------


## wukillabee

> Looking pretty good bro. Thick and strong
> 
> I'd say your major weakness is your back and body fat levels. Don't run clen PCT though, only idiots do that. Why you wanna burn a bunch of calories when you're trying to hold on to as much as possible w/ girl like natty t levels ya know.
> 
> Work on width of your back and of course thickness. Dumbbell pullovers, Wide grip chins (static holds to stretch), Lat pulldown for the lats. *STRETCH*! 
> 
> 3/4 deads, barbell rows, dumbbell rows, really really focus on that form with those, *SQUEEZE*. Lee Haney was known from never going past 90lb db rows and Kai Green stays around 120lb and Vic Martinez says he doesn't go above 180lb. Focus on *form*. You watched the vids now try your best to implement them in your program. This is bodybuilding so you're not trying to lift the heaviest but instead look the best.
> 
> Also another thing I was catching was the lack of hamstring work.... You told me you wanted to compete well start smashing those hammies like you would any other part, not just one or two here and there exercises. FOCUS on them. It'll help you that much more on stage when you hit your poses.
> ...


Thanks bro. Ive' noticed doing lat stretchs after my back workout helps with width. I do do lat wide grips all the time, only way i do them. Most of your advice im already doing, just this cycle ive mixed it up. Like i said before, i haven't done deads in probably a year and a half! No way clen on pct bro. I was thinking like 2-3 weeks after i finish my pct and all is well ill start using clen and doing more cardio to cut up until my next cycle. Not taking any kind of fat burner for awhile, really focusing on keeping as much strength and gains right now with mostly creatine and some stims like USP Labs Jacked pre-workout. 

I feel you on the ham work bro. Ill be sure to really hit it more and do those stiff leg deads like you to really bring them out, you got some sick hams bro! Thanks for your comments and im watchin as many vids as possible right now and trying even more new ways to shock my body more into growth and recovery.

----------


## wukillabee

> Looking big dude! But what's up with the gyno?


Haha, thanks bro. Not even gonna go into that again. Not gyno bro, had psuedo gyno if anything since i was like 8yrs old. When they're nuetral they are puffy, when cold or agitated they tighten up and look normal like they should 24/7. ****ing weird, theres nothing hard or any tissue behind the nips what so ever. Trust me, i watch that ish closely especially on cycle! I should put this as a sticky on my profile for all who always comment. Either way i plan on having surgery when i come up on 3k so peeps stop buggin and it really bugs me a lot!

----------


## wukillabee

Had more time in the gym today so got a solid workout and some good ab workouts as well. Noticed ive lost a tad of strength but nothing major yet. Still have great pumps in the gym and intensity, maybe due to the supps im taking or mental? Idk, still feel good though, no sides coming off yet!

Pullover Machine:
2 warm up sets
190 x 8

Underhand Grip Lat Pulldowns:
warm up
195 x 8
210 x 8

Iso Hammer Strength Single Arm Wide Grip Row Thing:
warm up on each arm (weights are per arm since i do one arm at a time)
135 x 10 each arm
180 x 8 each arm

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns:
warm up
195 x 10 
210 x 8 (always holding static a good 3sec on each)

3/4 Deads:
2 warm up sets
365 x 8
365 x 6

6 sets of abs

My form is still solid on all lifts and haven't lost much strength if you go back and look at my other back workouts on cycle. Im sure soon it will hit me but its 5 days since last prop shot so most should be out of me by now i would think. Starting next week im going to change up my routine a bit so i can rest more. Something like this:
Monday: Chest/Tris/Abs
Tuesday: Back/Bis
Wednesday: Off
Thursday: Shoulders/Abs
Friday: Legs
Saturday and Sunday: Off

Will be focusing more not on weights but more holding statics and contraction/mind/muscle connections on all lifts. Any comments or suggestions on this? Thanks!

----------


## wukillabee

Today i woke up wayyy late so didn't have time to hit the gym so took the day off, probably needed it anyways. Only difference im seeing so far is im SORE! My pecs are still way sore from monday's workout and even my tris just from doing chest. Sucks being way sore again. Knees still kinds suck from the winny, still feel kinda stiff in the middle of my knees. Like if i sit for a movie then get up i feel some slight pain in the middle of my knees, i know this is from the winny for sure. Hope it goes away soon. Still taking all the joint supps at same dose as when taking the winny just in case and should help this pain go away i think. Other than that, still look the same in the mirror and if anything i look a little fuller. Weighed myself last night before bed at 208lb. Kinda low but im sure ive lost at least 10lbs of fat and for sure a lot fuller and stronger than when i started so gained some quality muscle as well. I still go by the mirror more than the scale but weigh myself every now and then just to see where im at weight wise. Tomorrow will be a solid day of delts/arms/abs/cardio. Have the day off so even if i sleep in i got all the time to hit the gym good! Like i said before, going to focus more on like reed said, more statics and concentration then heavy weight. Sucks cus i was strong as hell on cycle so having to drop everything 50lbs or more for pct is gonna really suck. Not cus i can't lift the weight but more as a precaution so i dont injure myself on pct. Pct is all about keeping the gains you made on cycle, not trying to lift like your going to gain while on pct. Pretty impossible unless taking other stuff other than pct meds like slin, peptides, s-4, etc which im not doing right now.

----------


## wukillabee

Ahh, hate pct. Sucks when your strong as an ox on cycle then pct your weak as a little gurl. On a good note, the few pounds i did lose coming off must have been pure water and not muscle! Im looking dry as hell in the gym, more dry then even the last few weeks and when those pics where takin! I can really see now the quality muscle ive gained while on cycle so im very happy about that. Still had a great workout but towards the end i wanted to pass out i was so out of it. Promise ill do abs tomorrow, haha.

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press:
2 warm up sets
210 x 4 (weak!) super set to 45lb plate front raises for 10

Behind the Back Barbell Shrugs:
2 warm up sets
315 x 10 (solid)
365 x 8 (solid)

Dumbell Shrugs Down the Rack:
120 x 10 to 95 x 5, 95 x 5 right trap only

Standing Dumbell Laterials:
warm up
50 x 10 (still got it)
60 x 6 (solid, no swaying)

Seated Bent Over Dumbell Laterials:
warm up
50 x 10 (exhausted by now already)

Preacher Curl Machine Single Arm Super Set to Cable Push Downs:
warm up on each
60 x 10 to 130 x 12
60 x 10 to 160 x 12

Hammer Curls Super Set to Under Hand Grip Single Arm Cable Pull Down:
warm up on each
50 x 12 (easy) to 60 x 10
60 x 8 (hard) to 70 x 8

By now i could barely open my eyes, literally! Felt so damn drained today. Normally i wouldn't do delts/arms same day but had to make up for not goin yesterday and not gonna be able to go sat or sun this week so gotta do just legs tomorrow now. Next week ill have a new split for awhile like this:

Monday: Legs/Abs
Tuesday: Chest/Bis
Wednesday: Off
Thursday: Delts/Abs
Friday: Back/Tris
Saturday: Off
Sunday: Off

I think a split like this will let my body recup more and help to retain what i have gained during this hard time of pct without over training. On the weekend off days i will still do cardio and abs, just no weights. During the week ill also do as much cardio as possible and as soon as schools out i can do early morning cardio too.

Any critiques, opinions on this? I know im training legs tomorrow then again on monday so only 2 days rest which isn't shit imo for legs. Knowing that im not gonna lift heavy tomorrow at all and just focus more on quality and reps. Not like i can really train heavy now anyways but you know what i mean.

----------


## WARMachine

^ All in all, a successful cycle brutha!

Rock on!

This is a prime example of a well put together log.

Kudos my man!

-WAR

----------


## wukillabee

> ^ All in all, a successful cycle brutha!
> 
> Rock on!
> 
> This is a prime example of a well put together log.
> 
> Kudos my man!
> 
> -WAR


Thanks bro! Went ahead and went with your theory of 100mg clomid first week. Getting zero sides from the meds so far. Only sides im getting like said before is from coming off, getting sore way easy now, not the same stamina in the gym, list goes on im sure you know.

----------


## WARMachine

^ lol yeah i know what you mean.

----------


## wukillabee

Today was a quicky since im doing my real leg day on monday. Knees still kind of bother me with some dryness, gonna up the *****s and joint supps. Overall it was good, nothing exciting at all.

Leg Extensions Super Set to Lying Leg Curls:
2 warm ups on each
195 x 10 to 110 x 10

Leg Press:
2 warm up sets
450 x 10 slow
450 x 10 slow

Donkey Calf Raises:
2 warm up sets
190 x 10

4 sets of abs and 2 sets of broom twists

----------


## FireGuy

Sorry it took me so long to repsond to your PM. I agree with most of what everyone else said. First of all, good job on putting on some size. I would really focus on shedding some bodyfat, I think you will have a good look to you once you get around 10%. I would focus on your chest, back and your biceps dominate your triceps. Your bodyfat is a tad high to make a judgement on your legs. Keep us updated bro.

----------


## wukillabee

> Sorry it took me so long to repsond to your PM. I agree with most of what everyone else said. First of all, good job on putting on some size. I would really focus on shedding some bodyfat, I think you will have a good look to you once you get around 10%. I would focus on your chest, back and your biceps dominate your triceps. Your bodyfat is a tad high to make a judgement on your legs. Keep us updated bro.


No prob. Thanks for the info bro, will do. After a couple weeks past my finished pct i plan on cutting with clen adjusting my diet a tad and upping my cardio a lot. Im sure that will help me shed some bf while hopefully maintaining as much muscle as possible. Just got a dip belt so im sure that will help the tris.

----------


## wukillabee

Had to take these days off as planned and for other engagements that have been draining the crap out of me. Last couple days ive had no appetite and ate maybe 3 meals if lucky due to stress. Nothing to do with this cycle or pct, just other personal issues. Things are clearing up now though and i feel much better today. Im really surprised thinking with my clomid dose + pct id be hella emotional through these times but im not, just sick to my stomach from all the stress. So far no sides from any pct meds and boys have already dropped almost back to normal. Will hit the gym tomorrow and see where im at strength/stamina wise but so far feel good still coming off my cycle. Just can't wait to finish my pct so i can start cutting. My goal after finishing this pct and retaining the gains ive made is to seriously cut as much as i can with cardio/diet/clen until i start my next cycle. Thats the plan anyways.

----------


## wukillabee

Monday: Legs/Abs
Tuesday: Chest/Bis
Wednesday: Off
Thursday: Delts/Abs
Friday: Back/Tris
Saturday: Off
Sunday: Off

Dont know how i came up with this stupid idea, good thing i caught it. This will be the revised plan below:

Monday: Chest/Bis/Abs
Tuesday: Legs
Wednesday: Off
Thursday: Delts/Abs
Friday Back/Tris
Saturday: Off
Sunday: Off

This way i have a day off after legs and more of a gap between my chest workout and my delt workout as well as bis and back. This makes much more sense to me anyways and taking 3 days off a week especially during these 4 weeks of pct i think is extra important so i don't overtrain myself.

----------


## wukillabee

Had to take today off because of some last minute things that popped up. Wish i would have had time for the gym but would have been too much of a rush and wouldn't get a full workout in. I feel much better overall now, not so much personal stress going on. Got my diet back in check starting today from the last 3 days of crap diet of 3 meals a day. Ill be back in the gym tomorrow for sure. Might go on wednesday but will be following the new routine listed above the best i can for this week since i had to miss today. All in all, in the mirror i dont see any loss in actual muscle that ive gained so im happy there. Not too happy with the scale since its avg. 203-205lb, about 4lb heavier then when i started. Still ive lost some fat along the way too so that goes into consideration. From what ive lost so far it seems water weight then muscle so again, still happy with my results.

----------


## wukillabee

Today felt good, still pretty weak though but thats comparing myself to being on cycle. Still had a solid pump, looked very full and still vascular and dry like when i was on the winny so thats really good.

Incline Barbell Bench:
2 warm ups
225 x 6 (are you kidding me, weak)
245 x 4 drop set to 135 x 6 5sec negative holds each

Flat Dumbell Bench:
2 warm ups
90 x 6 (weak)
100 x 6

Decline Hammer Strength Machine Press:
warm up
320 x 6
320 x 4 drop set to 230 x 6

Standing Cable Flys Super Set to Bent Over:
50 x 10 to 50 x 10
65 x 8 to 65 x 10

Seated Single Arm Preacher Curl Machine:
warm up
60 x 8
60 x 6

Standing Hammer Curls:
warm up
50 x 10
50 x 10

5 sets of abs and 2 sets of broom twists

Stopped at Trader Joe's and got some bomb ezeikel bread and this greek style nonfat plain yogurt. Its a 16oz yogurt with 22g of protein, 70mg sodium, and 7g carbs per 8oz! Thats 44g protein for a 16oz yogurt! Only thing, this stuff is sour as a mofo! Put some whole wheat natural oats in it to help kill the sourness but still kinda hard to eat. Just think protien and i get it down, haha! Overall felt solid after my workout and looks like im retaining my gains just fine so far, just usual loss in strength due to the hormone levels of course balancing out. Still, the boys have dropped completely already and its barely 2 days into week 2 of pct. Looks like that hcg paid off! Im sure the clomid is helping too. 

Side note:
Ive noticed lately ive been getting some insane vivid dreams when i sleep like really really detailed and out there! Never had dreams like this before, kinda cool. Is this a side from one of the pct meds im on? Im no stranger to nolva so it must be the clomid or aromasin since its my first time with these 2 compounds. What do you guys think?

----------


## wukillabee

Woke up at 8am to my gurl balling her eyes out cus she couldnt get up. She messed up her lower back last week and now its really bad. Took her to the er with her dad and been here all day before i have to go to work. I just hope she doesnt have a messed up disc. 
Pissed cus i feel so damn weak and look smaller already all over. I mean i still have quality muscle ive gained from the cycle but just look smaller all over/flat i guess. Been eating good so dont know what thats all about, maybe just pct? Idk, i just know i dont feel up to par so to say.

----------


## ciptech

congrat on your progress man. been a pleasure following your thread

----------

